# The Rod of Seven Parts:  Lanai Team OOC



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 12, 2006)

Lanai Team RG

The Rod of Seven Parts:  Lanai Team is:

Arkhandus--Gerak--Dwarf Cleric of Drendd 3
Brain--Arden--Forest Gnome Rogue 3
hafrogman--Rhys Brydon--Human Cleric of Chronepsis
Kularian--Kularian Arieus--Human Bard
Malvoisin--Baliss Trek--Half-orc Ranger
pallandrome--Wyleck--Halfling Druid
Rhun--Rowan Aledown--Halfling Conjurer 3
Tailspinner--Phud--Half-orc Sorcerer/Barbarian 2 

Campaign Information:
[sblock]This game will model itself off the 2nd edition boxed set adventure, The Rod of Seven Parts.  The original adventure calls for 5-7 PCs of 11th level.  I am retrofitting the original adventure to accomodate 5-7 PCs of 1st level, and am additionally changing the setting from Forgotten Realms to my homebrew, Edaesmyd.  

Ability Scores:  32 point buy
Alignment:  Any, but be prepared to play well with others.
HP:  Max HP at 1st level
Starting Level:  1st
Gold:  Max gold at 1st level
Sourcebooks: PHB v3.5, DMG v3.5, MM v3.5, Draconomicon.
Posting Etiquette:  DM will post M-F.  Weekends off.  Players should be prepared to post 1/day on a M-F basis.  Please drop a line in the OOC if you will miss more than a week.

DM does all dice rolling.  No penalty for multi-classing.  LA races from MM v3.5 available with the understanding that the PC will not attain character levels until the XP difference is met.  DM preference is still for PHB races.  Please include at least some character background in your submission, along with the basics of who your character is, and a few basic stats (ability scores, weapon of choice, a rough estimate AC, feats, skills, languages, spells).  

Adventure Synopsis:
[sblock]The party members will know one another slightly before play begins.  In the city of Teggest, the PCs have gainful employment or are regulars at a local festhall and gambling establishment called the Golden Cockatrice.  The PCs may either have been simple hires by the salon to protect against cheating at the gambling tables, or may be covert representatives of another organization within Teggest sent to spy on someone or something within the Cockatrice, or may simply be regular patrons of the festhall.  I leave the how and why of your character's presence at the festhall to you.  Regardless of affiliation, however, the characters will all have known one another for six months.  

The Golden Cockatrice is a posh salon and bar that caters to adventurers, rakes, and other pleasure seekers with plenty of money to spend.  The hall stands on a busy thoroughfare, and other businesses line the street.  A cheap inn, The Wilted Rose, is directly across the byway to the north of the Golden Cockatrice.  The salon opens for business in the late afternoon and closes after dawn, nine days a week.  Fraternal twins Frane and Vaja tend bar at the salon.  Frane and Vaja share golden hair, bright blue eyes, and muscular builds.  Vaja is a little shorter than her brother, Frane, but otherwise both twins look alike.  Both are attractive humans, slow to anger, and quick to laugh.  One of the salon's chief attractions is the covered well and the cockatrice coop.  The well is a cylinder of cunningly laid stones about three feet high topped with a windlass and a slate roof.  Flecks of mica in the stones make even the palest beam of light break up in a spray of motes that dance and dazzle the eye.  The coop is a weighty structure of thick timbers reinforced with wrought iron.  Four bad-tempered cockatrices live inside.  The cockatrices are the festhall's mascots, and the management and regulars do not look kindly on visitors who harass them.  An incredibly lifelike statue of a jolly looking man stands next to the coop.  The figure is hunched over and has one finger stuck through the coop's bars.  Legend has it that the man was a drunken patron who took a dare and poked a finger in the coop.  The hall's owners are said to have left him there as a warning and willingly paid a fine to the city authorities for the right to do so.[/sblock]

Human and Demi-Human Pantheon:
[sblock]*Errol*, The Sun God, Errol the Unerring, Errol Redblade. LG and paladin-like in his attributes. His favored weapon is the longsword. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any sword. Ethos: Defend the weak, commit no evil act, and obey the church hierarchy. Priest title: Eye of the Sun. Domains: Good, Law, Sun, War. Errol's archenemy is The God of Death, Reven. Errol is an Elder God.
Holy Servants:
¤Hyperion, the Morning Star, Herald of the Sun. Also called the Star of Intercession.
¤The Daedalion, Bringer of Justice. Founder of the Order of Icarus. 

*Madriel*, The All-Mother, Well-Mother, Mother Springstaff. NG and cleric-like in her attributes. Her favored weapon is the staff. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus net. Ethos: Must be of good alignment, and use lethal force only as a last resort. Priest title: Brother/Sister. Domains: Good, Healing, Protection, Water. The All-Mother, as the mother-creator of all living beings, is deeply saddened by the addition of death to her creation but is aware that life is made more precious by death and thus holds no animosity toward Tinuviel. Madriel is an Elder God.

*Tinuviel*, The Lady of Vengeance, Fionna Tinuviel, The Lady of Death. CN and her favored weapon is the dagger. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus scourge, whip, blowgun. Ethos: Vengeance. Title: None. Domains: Chaos, Death, Destruction, Strength. In the Golden Age, before all living creatures became mortal, Fionna Tinuviel loved a human. When the human spurned her love, Fionna was filled with the wrath of rejection and she killed him, thus setting the precedent for death and making all living creatures mortal, save her own kindred. The Lady of Pain is worshipped by any who seek vengeance for justice undone. The Lady of Vengeance is an Elder God.

*Drendd*, The Father of Stone. LG and his favored weapon is the warhammer. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any bludgeoning weapon, any axe. Ethos: Protect, Defend the faithful, Serve. Title: Pillar. Domains: Earth, Healing, Law, Protection. Traditionally a deity of the dwarves. The Father of Stone is an Elder God.

*Narn*, The Father of Battle, Narn U'Drendd. LN and his favored weapon is the battleaxe. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any slashing. Ethos: Worshippers must always be at the forefront of battle. Title: Pardoner. Domains: Destruction, Earth, Strength, War. Narn is traditionally a deity of the dwarves. The Father of Battle is the son of the Father of Stone and the two do not always get along. The Father of Battle's power is increasing as the Father of Stone's power wanes. Because death via combat is valorous and desired, even for priests, the Father of Battle does not bestow to his followers the ability to return the dead to life. Likewise, because it is a sin to waste the glorious gift of strength of arms, Narn's priests are bestowed with exceptional healing power. Because they are known to pardon the sins of those they about to slay in battle, Narn's faithful are called Pardoners.

*The Tinker*, Ungel Dingledirk, Unk, Dirk. CN and his favored weapon is the dart. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions (with dart, dagger, club being oft used). Ethos: Knowledge is the key to molding the future. Title: None. Domains: Knowledge, Luck, Trickery. Unk, as he is affectionately called by his faithful, is known to walk the realm in a under the guise of a random physical manifestation, bestowing his divine attention to unknowing earthly recipients. Those who suffer a less than favorable outcome of his meddling ways refer to The Tinker as Dirk. The Tinker is traditionally worshipped by gnomes and also lately by some mages, even humans. 

*The Traveler*, Mattias Allbringer, The Wandering Hearthstone. CG and his favored weapon is the staff. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any bludgeoning. Ethos: Discovery, attainable only by wandering, is the key to life everlasting. Title: Wayfayer. Domains: Air, Good, Protection, Travel. Many bards worship the Traveler. Fatherless sons are often given the name Mattias to reflect their bastard status. The Traveler is an Elder God.

*The Luckmaiden*, Freya, Freya Silverbraid. CG and her favored weapon is the Handaxe/Throwing axe. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus handaxe, throwing axe, spear, javelin, shortspear, crossbows (including hand crossbow). Ethos: None. An ethos would be too constraining for the notoriously free spirit of the Luckmaiden. Title: Brother/Sister. Domains: Chaos, Good, Luck, War. The Luckmaiden was once mortal; as such, one of her aliases is her mortal name, Freya Silverbraid. The Luckmaiden is often worshipped by dwarves, though many of her devout include halflings and humans. Freya is said to be the nightsky moon; she turns her watchful eye upon the realm each night, that she might both watch over and be amused by the antics of those in the throes of living. 

*Lodi the Axeless*, Laduguer. NE and his favored weapon is the shield. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus shield. Ethos: Secrecy and knowledge are the protection of those who would wield power. Title: None. Domains: Knowledge, Magic, Protection, Trickery. Lodi is traditionally worshipped by evil dwarves, evil gnomes, and humans. Lodi's interest in magic made him at odds with his brother, The Father of Stone, who threw Lodi out of the Great Hall. Lodi is now a recluse and hides from his followers, save a faithful few. Lodi's inherent mistrust and shroud of secrecy are possibly the reasons why his priests are rumored not to exist. Lodi is oft mocked by worshippers of Drendd and Narn, who refer to this renegade deity as Lodi the Axeless. Lodi is an Elder God.

*Welafleur*, Veylar, The God of Numbers. N and his favored weapon is the crossbow. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any crossbow (including hand crossbow). Ethos: A hoarder of wealth and influence, Welafleur imparts a love of money and a yearning for personal power and a strong network of contacts to his faithful. The faithful of Welafleur strive at all times to better the position of their church. Title: Master/Mistress or Dominar, if a ranking priest. Domains: Luck, Protection, Travel, Water. Welafleur is traditionally worshipped by dwarves, merchants, thieves, and sometimes travelers. 

*Galarn*, The Winged Son, Galarn Tinuviel do Errol. CG and his favored weapon is the longbow. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus shortbow, composite shortbow, longbow, composite longbow. Ethos: The preservation of all life, whether sentient or otherwise, is paramount. Title: Silve/Silva. Domains: Animal, Healing, Plant, Sun. The Winged Son is traditionally worshipped by elves, halflings, some gnomes, and druids. The Winged Son is the child of The Triune Goddess and The Sun God, Errol. Because The Winged Son desires to preserve life, he is often at odds with his half-sister, The Death Maiden.

*The Triune*, The Triune Goddess, Ilesere Tinuviel do Drendd. N and her favored weapon is the staff. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any bludgeoning. Ethos: Balance above all. Title: Abbess, Abbot. Domains: Healing, Knowledge, Magic, Protection. The Triune Goddess keeps the balance of the world. She also adjucates squabbles between The Winged Son, The Death Maiden, The Sun God, and The Death God, as well as between her father, Drendd, and her half-brother, Narn U'Drendd.

*Xylla*, The Death Maiden, Xylla Tinuviel do Reven. N and her favored weapon is the longbow. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus shortbow, composite shortbow, longbow, composite longbow. Ethos: Man before nature. Title: Brother/Sister. Domains: Death, Healing, Knowledge, Travel. The Death Maiden is the child of The Triune Goddess and The Death God, Reven. The most beautiful of all the pantheon, Xylla was born at the exact moment that Tinuviel took the first human life and ended it. This momentous event forever tainted Xylla, who now enjoys reaping the souls of the realm when their time has come to leave life. Xylla has thus long been at odds with her half-brother, The Winged Son.

*Reven*, The Death God, The Dark Father. CE and his favored weapon is the sickle. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus sickle, whip, scourge. Ethos: The destruction of the civilized world via chaos unfettered. Title: Eye of Death. Domains: Death, Destruction, Fire, War. Reven's arch-enemy is The Sun God, Errol. Reven is an Elder God.

*The Trickster*, Steckirrt Broadbarrel, Steck. N and her favored weapon is the sling. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any bludgeoning. Ethos: Enlightenment through humility. Priests of the Trickster are renowned for their ability joke and will go to elaborate lengths to trick others into seeing their point of view. The Trickster delights in laughing at both herself, her priests, and others. She is otherwise known as the Laughing God. Title: Yogi. Domains: Animal, Earth, Knowledge, Trickery. The Trickster is traditionally worshipped by gnomes and halflings. The Trickster is an Elder God.

*Othar*, Othar Feralan, The Earthcaller, The Rainmaker. NG and his favored weapon is the pick. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any bludgeoning. Ethos: The protection of nature. Title: None. Domains: Animal, Earth, Plant, Water. An enemy of modernism, progress, and war, The Earthcaller formed the rock and sea of the realm. Though Othar would have it otherwise, farmers frequently pray to Othar Feralan that he might bestow rain upon their crops. Disappointed with his creation, Othar has retreated to his beloved woods, maintaining contact only with his sister, the All-Mother. Beyond even the machinations of war, Othar despises all things undead for the abomination of life that they are. The Earthcaller is traditionally worshipped by Halflings, Gnomes, and druids. The Earthcaller is an Elder God. [/sblock]

Dragon Pantheon:
[sblock]As a campaign setting, Edaesmyd features a cyclic pattern throughout the aeons of history in which dragons yield power to men and men to dragons.  The why of this turning of ages is a mystery to men.  The current age, filled with the strife of war and on the cusp of a Turning, will see the downfall of man and the rise of dragons.  Players may elect to draw from the draconic pantheon as detailed in the Draconomicon.  Please be forewarned, however, that while the Age of Men is a dying age, men and demi-humans are still firmly entrenched in power.  PCs who openly worship from the draconic pantheon will encounter bias.  Moreover, there are no open temples offering services dedicated to any deity within the draconic pantheon.  That said, I truly do welcome players to use the Draconomicon and the draconic pantheon.  I'd love to see it in play and it's my contention that the inclusion of some of this material from a PC perspective might make for very intriguing interaction.  Contact me via e-mail if you don't have access to the Draconomicon but are interested in details.  The material is copyrighted so I won't post it in public in full but I'd be happy to discuss it in private.  A very cursory list of available deities, most of them straight from the Draconomicon but a few of them stolen and edited by my hand from other sources (Deities and Demigods and the FRCS not the least of which) includes:

Aasterinian, CN, Domains:  Chaos, Dragon, Luck, Weather, Trickery, Charm, Artifice.
Astilabor, N, Domains:  Dragon, Protection, Wealth, Cavern, Metal, Illusion.
Bahamut, LG, Domains:  Air, Dragon, Good, Luck, Protection, Nobility, Storm.
Chronepsis, N, Domains:  Death, Dragon, Knowledge, Fate, Mentalism, Time.
Falazure, NE, Domains:  Death, Dragon, Evil, Darkness, Undeath, Madness.
Garyx, CE, Domains:  Chaos, Destruction, Dragon, Evil, Fire, Renewal
Hlal, CG, Domains:  Chaos, Dragon, Good, Trickery, Rune, Liberation.
Io, N, Domains:  Dragon, Knowledge, Magic, Strength, Travel, Wealth, Spell.
Lendys, LN, Domains:  Destruction, Dragon, Law, Protection, Retribution, Nobility.
Tamara, NG, Domains:  Dragon, Good, Healing, Strength, Sun, Family, Community.
Tiamat, LE, Domains:  Destruction, Dragon, Evil, Greed, Scalykind, Tyranny, Suffering.
[/sblock]

Languages:
[sblock]In addition to the standard PHB languages, the homebrew setting offers the following tongues:  
Gaelic (sea language, commerce, trade, sailors, the Isles)
Hellenic (barbarians and oral tradition)
Latin (clergy)
Runic (an elder language, similar to draconic, oft used by druids)
Gallancais (spoken on the Continent--south of the major isle of Edaesmyd--and roughly equivelent to French)
Navarran (spoken on the Continent--south of the major isle of Edaesmyd--and roughly equivalent to Spanish)
Nordic (old common, akin to anglo-saxon/old english)[/sblock]

Calendar:
[sblock]After the end of the Twenyahrs War, a new calendar was begun. The current year of reckoning in Teggest is 62 AV. Sixty-two years "after victory." Most of the written records and logs before victory were burnt during the war and the sieges on the major cities of Gorles, Daroln, and Teggest. Such records are rare and are considered gems of information by not only the realm's beaurocrats but also by those who covet hidden or lost knowledge.

*Winter*
Illot
Ladot
Freyot
Tinuvot

*Spring*
Madrot
Veylot
Narot
Othot

*Summer*
Hearot
Steot
Errot
Revot

*Autumn*
Galarot
Drendot
Unkot
Xylot

There are nine days to a week: Erroday, Madraday, Tinuday, Drendday, Hearthday, Laduday, Revoday, Steckday, and Othoday. There are three weeks to a month. Months follow a lunar cycle, the waxing and waning of the moon.[/sblock]

History:
[sblock]There are 12 kingdoms on the major isle of Edaesmyd.  The main noble House and racial or cultural make-up of each realm is indicated in parenthesis behind the kingdom name: Arrund (Aupert, human), Edaesmyd (Edain, human), Bourdesmyd (Bourdain, human), Marrund (Marne for humans and Orebiter for dwarves), Isle Jorunne (Jorn, human), Gwyund (Guin, primarily human and orc barbarian tribes), Orrund (Orff, druids), Taesmyd (Tespern, human), Loend (Loene, halfling), Thyund (Thaine, halfling), and Barrund (Blunde, human, and a nameless gnomish underground), Thierna (Telandil, elf). 

Arrund is an arid region of rolling plains to the south of Edaesmyd and aspires to conquer her neighbors. To this end, Arrund and Edaesmyd fought a war which lasted 19 years, the Twenyahrs War, and ended 62 years ago. At the war’s end, Edaesmyd won a final victory on the Westnoch Plain outside the city of Teggest’s West Bar. The victory ended the Arrundian siege of Teggest and sent Edaesmyd’s rival home to Arrund. When a peace was worked out to the satisfaction of all parties involved, Edaesmyd retained not only her own lands but also encroached a day’s march south, some 20 miles, into what had previously been Arrundian territory. Additionally, the Arrundian king was forced to send his second son to the capital city of Edaesmyd, Teggest, as captive and proof of his future peaceful intent toward Edaesmyd. Though House Edain also sent a member of the royal household, they sent only their first daughter. The terms of the peace thus heavily favoring Edaesmyd, Arrund took slight to the accord and there has been lingering tension between the two nations since the treaty was signed 62 years ago. A second source of contention has been the renaming and renumbering of the realm’s common calendar. In particular, the term “After Victory” seems to Arrund to be a gross slight.

The bully kingdom of the North is Gwyund, who unsuccessfully tried three generations ago to invade her southern neighbor, Orrund. Only the treacherous and rocky highlands of Orrund’s northern border saved her from Gwyundian conquer. In what has become legend, the Gwyund army recklessly attempted a winter crossing of the mountains between Gwyund and Orrund after Edaesmyd refused King Guin’s army passage into Orrund from the north and east. The Gwyundian army foundered in the hillocks of the narrow valley between the North and South forks of the Isenford River and, having no other recourse, fed upon their own dead in order to survive. Though none now remain to tell this tale, the story has been passed down via oral tradition from the mouths of the 200 men who survived the fell winter of 1316 B.V. (before victory). Gwyund now eyes Isle Jorunne as its next conquest and has busily been fortifying her seaward keeps, that she might soon wage war on House Jorn. 

Edaesmyd itself is the crown jewel of the area; the entire isle takes its name after House Edain and the kingdom of Edaesmyd. Bordered on the west by River Eddyrn and on the east by River Tegyrn, Edaesmyd enjoyed fertile soil, bountiful forests, and seems the bosom of the world. A peaceful realm, Edaesmyd has no designs on expanding her borders yet is know for her folks’ ferocity when the cry for defense is raised. Fortified citadels run the north-south length of River Eddyrn, testament to a war ages past and now long forgotten, waged against the old Kingdom of Phyund. When Phyund suffered defeat at the hands of House Edain, King Phylund saw his family killed and his kingdom cut into modern-day Taesmyd, Thyund, and Barrund. 

Loeund is a quiet, backwoods area seldom bothered by any and largely left out of the feuding and politics of the region. Loeund, because of its many extensive and hidden inlets and coves, enjoys a sea economy unrivaled by any other kingdom in the region. As the area is known for its fog and chill, damp weather, few travel to Loeund, but this is to the liking of its ruler and folk.

Bourdesmyd and Edaesmyd are staunch allies and have long been intermarried. Bourdesmyd, on its central border along River Tegyrn, grows red grapes and is famed throughout the region for its fine wines. Bourdainian folk are oft ridiculed throughout the region for their thick accents and foppish attire.

Marrund, on the extreme northern border of this portion of the realm, is a kingdom of mountainous terrain heavily settled by those who love stone: dwarves and gnomes. Long known for its craft of arms, armor, and jewelry, ships leave Marrund’s southernmost port loaded with Marrundian commodity and sail a short journey around the Bourdesmyd Horn into the deep bay that separates Bourdesmyd from Gwyund. Marrundian merchants see their wares loaded onto barges, which float down the length of River Tegyrn, stopping at each Citadel and town to hawk their merchandise.

Orrund, in which both the North and South Fork of the River Isenford flow, is mountainous along her northern reach, yet flat and tempid at her border by Loeund and the sea. The terrain along Orrund’s coast is a series of cliffs that drop sharply into the ocean. Orrund, like Marrund, is also famed for her ore and mining. The lodes are found to the north and south of Isenford, a coastal town held in high regard for her mining as well as Larwudu, an ancient home of druidic activity. 

The Isle of Thierna, heavily forested and thick with enchantment, is the ancestral home to elves.  Though the Isle resides a mere 50 miles off the southern coast of the realm, it is said that the way to Thierna is secret and that those uninvited never return home to tell their tale of woe.  Whether or no an elf hails as a native of Thierna, it is a prime obligation of every elf within the realm to make a pilgrimage at least once during their life to the Isle.  Lovers of the sea, Thiernan elves are master shipwrights whose craft is oft imitated but seldom faithfully reproduced.[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 12, 2006)

Lanai Team still needs a rogue.  Anyone interested?  Feel free to fire off questions.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 12, 2006)

Checking in, Baliss is ready to go!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome!  Thanks for checking in.  December is a busy month for most of us, so everyone please don't feel too rushed to get your character sheet up.  I'm gunning for sometime this week to have the RG filled and vetted, but if it goes into the weekend that is also okay.  This is a long campaign and I don't want to burn out--slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 12, 2006)

So, where is this rogues gallery where we shall be posting our characters? This being my first "Play by Post" game, I'm still somewhat unfamiliar with procedure.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 12, 2006)

Just checking in.

Also CB, if we don't end up with a rogue, I had given some thought toward taking Rowan toward the Arcane Trickster prestige class...I know that would be many levels away, and it would cut into his arcane caster progression, but still a thought to bounce around.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 12, 2006)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> So, where is this rogues gallery where we shall be posting our characters? This being my first "Play by Post" game, I'm still somewhat unfamiliar with procedure.




CB posted a link at the top of her post.  RG stands for Rogue's Gallery.  Welcome to PbP, may it not consume your soul as it has mine.

Bwa Ha Ha Ha Ha.     

Good to see you all, looks like it should be a fun one.


----------



## Kularian (Dec 12, 2006)

Kularian, named for the character I will be playing, Kularian Arieus, is here and ready to begin character sheet construction.  Today and Wednesday are busy days for me, so expect a character sheet Thursday or so.


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 12, 2006)

test


----------



## Rhun (Dec 12, 2006)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> test




I think it worked!


----------



## Brain (Dec 12, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Lanai Team still needs a rogue.  Anyone interested?  Feel free to fire off questions.




Sure, I'm interested.  I'll work on something today.


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 12, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I think it worked!





hehe, actually, not so much. I was trying to figure out how to do the spoiler thing. I'm beginning to suspects I'm postarded.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 12, 2006)

[sblock] Write your message inside (sblock)(/sblock) tags, just use [] instead of ()[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 12, 2006)

[sblock=Oh yeah!]

Hafrogman has it down. Listen to his sage-like advice!

[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 12, 2006)

[sblock=Please note]Rhun is quite the expert himself, he has wittily demonstrated that you can change the label on the spoiler block by making the first tag (sblock=Whatever).  Plus, he has also revealed that he is in fact, not Rhun, but the Kool-Aid man in disguise![/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 12, 2006)

There are also a whole variety of VB tags and other such things you can use in your threads, though most of us prefer to keep it simple. The help menu can be of great...well, help.

But this post: http://www.enworld.org/faq.php?faq=vb_read_and_post, and this post http://www.enworld.org/misc.php?do=bbcode.


You can also do that same thing multiple ways, such as Check This Out


----------



## Rhun (Dec 12, 2006)

Also, if you ever want to do something you see someone else do, just click Quote beneath their post and you can steal the code they used.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 12, 2006)

I've gamed with Brain before.  He's good people and will make a good rogue for the party, I'm sure.  Rhun, you go right ahead and gun for Arcane Trickster if you like.  Your character progression is up to you.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 13, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I've gamed with Brain before.  He's good people and will make a good rogue for the party, I'm sure.  Rhun, you go right ahead and gun for Arcane Trickster if you like.  Your character progression is up to you.





Thanks CB. We'll see how things progress over the course of the game before I make any decisions. The class seems like it would fit the PC, though.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 13, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I've gamed with Brain before.  He's good people and will make a good rogue for the party, I'm sure.




Okay, but if we're going to playing with the Brain, we're going to have to nominate someone to be Pinky.  I'm thinking Phud will be the one most suitable for this mission.

Tailspinner, if you wouldn't mind, please repeat after me.

"Narf!"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 14, 2006)

I'll start going through the character sheets that are posted in the RG.  Will quit when I get tired tonight and pick it back up tomorrow.

hafrogman, just want to be clear.  I see Rhys's alignment of N and Turn Undead on the character sheet.  Rhys will channel positive energy?  Given that the rest of the sheet is under construction, I'm content to wait 'til you have it done to add comments.  Everything looks straight up this far on what you have posted.  What armor is Rhys wearing?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 14, 2006)

Rhun, I went through Rowan's sheet and the only thing I could find that may be in error is that his racial bonus for jump is +2, not +0.  In the skills section you've tallied his jump check correctly but in the breakdown it's listed as +0.  More a typo (or maybe it does say +2 and I'm blind and the font is small?   )


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 14, 2006)

I hope the following blanket statement goes without saying, but in case it doesn't...

Let me know if you guys feel I have anything in error while I'm commenting or adjudicating play.  I'll pay attention, I promise.    

Tailspinner and Malvoisin,  I'm off to bed now.  Will check in here off and on tomorrow and I should have time tomorrow to comb through what you two have up in the RG.  Thanks.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 14, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I'll start going through the character sheets that are posted in the RG.  Will quit when I get tired tonight and pick it back up tomorrow.
> 
> hafrogman, just want to be clear.  I see Rhys's alignment of N and Turn Undead on the character sheet.  Rhys will channel positive energy?  Given that the rest of the sheet is under construction, I'm content to wait 'til you have it done to add comments.  Everything looks straight up this far on what you have posted.  What armor is Rhys wearing?




Technically the only thing under construction is gear.  Everything else should be in order.  He's wearing scale male.  20 ft movement and so forth.

He is indeed channeling positive energy, I can mark that more explicitly.  My thought was that he was a NG kind of guy who has wandered too far off course to really be considered as such any more.


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 14, 2006)

My gear is still under construction as well, but being a druid, I don't generally carry a whole hell of a lot. A sling, a staff, some sling bullets, barding for Yssal. A robe. I pretty much subsist on the Goodberry and Create Water spells, and as he doesn't yet consider himself an "adventurer" as such, he doesn't keep a whole lot of other stuff on him. So a giant bag filled with money is the other piece of equipment, I suppose...


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 14, 2006)

Rhys should be all set for review at your leisure, CB.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 14, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Rhun, I went through Rowan's sheet and the only thing I could find that may be in error is that his racial bonus for jump is +2, not +0.  In the skills section you've tallied his jump check correctly but in the breakdown it's listed as +0.  More a typo (or maybe it does say +2 and I'm blind and the font is small?   )





Fixed him, and added three days of trail rations, just in case. It wouldn't be seemly for Rowan to go hungry, after all.


----------



## Brain (Dec 15, 2006)

My character is complete and ready for review in the RG.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 15, 2006)

Kularian, when you get your bard up in the RG I'll have a look.  Play can begin as soon as everyone's got their character posted.  I'm looking at a light posting schedule during the next two weeks (the Christmas holiday), and then jumping into the meat of the adventure come early January.  It certainly won't bother me if days go by without hearing from the players in the IC thread, but I would at least like to get the RG settled before say, Tuesday.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 15, 2006)

Tailspinner, the only thing I spotted on Phud's character sheet was that I would like a stat block listing attack, damage, and critical for the heavy mace and for the darts.  All else looks good to go.


----------



## Brain (Dec 15, 2006)

My posting between Christmas and New Years will be either sporadic or non-existent, just as a heads up.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 15, 2006)

Malvoisin, I haven't had my coffee yet today and I'm sure I'm missing something with regard to how you've written up Baliss's weapon stat block, but for the life of me I can't figure how wielding the battleaxe two-handed nets Baliss an attack of +0.  Same for how the hand axe goes at -4.  If you could edit in whether two-weapon fighting is affecting anything in Baliss's weapon stat block, that would be helpful.  Baliss's Wild Empathy check goes at +3, correct?  Baliss should have a considerable amount of money leftover--he had 240 gp with which to start play--but I don't see any coins indicated on his sheet.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 15, 2006)

No problem, Brain.  

I wanted to remind everyone that your character's first set of clothing is free and does not count toward encumbrance.  It violates the laws of physics, I know, but PHB 131 lets you do this so you should take advantage while you can.


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 15, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> No problem, Brain.
> 
> I wanted to remind everyone that your character's first set of clothing is free and does not count toward encumbrance.  It violates the laws of physics, I know, but PHB 131 lets you do this so you should take advantage while you can.




Thus I hereby declare my first set of clothing to be a set of +5 vorpal fullplate. I'm not even sure how vorpal fullplate would work, but I know it'd be cool!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 15, 2006)

pallandrome, hide armor should grant a +3 bonus to AC, not +2.  I'd like to see a weapon stat block addressing attack, damage, and critical for each specific weapon that Wyleck has, please.  Please don't forget that halflings get an extra +1 to attack for thrown weapons but that the strength modifier should be applied to damage for thrown weapons.  Please double check Knowledge (nature)...it looks like you forgot to apply the +2 Nature Sense bonus for your druid class ability, but you mistakenly gave Wyleck a +2 Int modifier when he should have a +1.  Survival should also include the +2 Nature Sense bonus, making the total check a +10, not +8.  Wild Empathy should go at +2 for Wyleck, correct?  As a halfling, Wyleck should probably add Halfling to his list of known languages.   Attack counts as two tricks.  Yssal can know seven...six for his Int, plus his bonus trick for being Wyleck's companion.  Right now he's got eight, including attack.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 15, 2006)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> Thus I hereby declare my first set of clothing to be a set of +5 vorpal fullplate. I'm not even sure how vorpal fullplate would work, but I know it'd be cool!




Good one.    

No.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 15, 2006)

Brain, yours is the last character sheet I need to review.  Baby is crying...I'll get to yours later today.


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 15, 2006)

I'll put in enquipment later tonight, but I made those changes. Also, I've decided I'm no good at making char sheets online. I need to work on that.


----------



## Brain (Dec 15, 2006)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> Thus I hereby declare my first set of clothing to be a set of +5 vorpal fullplate. I'm not even sure how vorpal fullplate would work, but I know it'd be cool!




I think Vorpal Full Plate would be hazardous to the wearer.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 16, 2006)

Brain, good to see that someone found an interesting race from the MM to play.  On Arden's Hide skill, I see 4 ranks, and the +3 for the 16 Dex, but after that I kind of lose how you're getting the +7 under Misc.  Arden should have a +4 racial bonus to Hide, which improves to +8 in wooded areas.  By my count, Arden's hide should go at +11, or +15 in wooded areas.  Let me know if I'm missing something.  That's the only thing I saw, the rest is good.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm taking the weekend off, see you guys on Monday in the IC that I'll post at that time.  Thanks, all, for being good sports the past week.


----------



## Brain (Dec 16, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Brain, good to see that someone found an interesting race from the MM to play.  On Arden's Hide skill, I see 4 ranks, and the +3 for the 16 Dex, but after that I kind of lose how you're getting the +7 under Misc.  Arden should have a +4 racial bonus to Hide, which improves to +8 in wooded areas.  By my count, Arden's hide should go at +11, or +15 in wooded areas.  Let me know if I'm missing something.  That's the only thing I saw, the rest is good.




Here's how I got that number for the misc:
+4 racial, +4 size, -1 armor check penalty = +7


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks, now I'm tracking.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 17, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Thanks, now I'm tracking.




I thought you took the weekend off?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah.  Me too.   

edit:  just remembered...Kularian hasn't posted his bard yet in the RG.  Kularian, are you around to get your bard up in the gallery?  We'll need that before we kick off the IC.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 18, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Tailspinner, the only thing I spotted on Phud's character sheet was that I would like a stat block listing attack, damage, and critical for the heavy mace and for the darts.  All else looks good to go.




Added!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 18, 2006)

Hope you don't mind Tailspinner, but when the stuff starts to go down, Rowan is going to hide being Thud!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 19, 2006)

Kularian hasn't posted his bard.  Not being one of the four most-needed classes (fighter, wizard, rogue, or cleric), what I'll do is go ahead and start play later tonight without his character.  If he comes along within the next day or two and puts up his bard, great.  If not and you all tell me you want a 7th, I'll open recruiting to fill the slot.  If I don't hear from Kularian and no one wants a 7th, then we'll just leave things as is with the group we have.


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 19, 2006)

Meh, we'll do just fine with the six of us if Kularian doesn't show.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 20, 2006)

My apologies, as I have been derelict in finishing off Baliss' equipment and wealth totals.   

It's been a busy time for me, but I will get this done very soon. Rest assured, I am here and ready to go...with or without Kularian.

Thanks!
Mal


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 20, 2006)

No problem.  It's gotten busy here on my end, too.  Christmas.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 20, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Hope you don't mind Tailspinner, but when the stuff starts to go down, Rowan is going to hide behind Thud!




So the mage will be in the front?  That's OK, Phud is not your typical mage.



			
				CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Kularian hasn't posted his bard.  Not being one of the four most-needed classes (fighter, wizard, rogue, or cleric), what I'll do is go ahead and start play later tonight without his character.  If he comes along within the next day or two and puts up his bard, great.  If not and you all tell me you want a 7th, I'll open recruiting to fill the slot.  If I don't hear from Kularian and no one wants a 7th, then we'll just leave things as is with the group we have.




My vote is, wait for Kularian for now, but if he doesn't show don't recruit.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 20, 2006)

Hmmm. . . 7 parts, 6 characters.

All right, all the more artifacty goodness for Rhys.  It will aid him when it comes time for world domination.  Bwa ha ha ha ha  *ahem*


----------



## Rhun (Dec 20, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmmm. . . 7 parts, 6 characters.
> 
> All right, all the more artifacty goodness for Rhys.  It will aid him when it comes time for world domination.  Bwa ha ha ha ha  *ahem*





He'll have a halfling conjurerer to face before he can rule the world (Just don't step on him and the battle will be epic)!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 20, 2006)

The IC is up and running.


----------



## Kularian (Dec 20, 2006)

Ack!  Sorry sorry!  My parents decided, (and claimed they told me) of a pre-Christmas get-together with family which lasted for the better part of too long,     I'll have the bard up shorty, and I apologize for holding you guys up.

Similar to what Brain said, my posting abilities will be sporadic at best, but I'll try to keep up as best I can.  Again, sorry for the 'vanishing act' there...


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 24, 2006)

I'll resume posting on Tuesday.  Merry Christmas, you guys!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 24, 2006)

Merry Christmas, all!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 26, 2006)

Errand at FedEx today.  Be back to supply DM reply this afternoon, which unfortunately for at least some of you is after hours due to the time difference.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 27, 2006)

There's a new DM's reply up in the IC.  Let me know if I skipped anyone or if you otherwise feel you were waiting for a reply and didn't receive one.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 27, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> There's a new DM's reply up in the IC.  Let me know if I skipped anyone or if you otherwise feel you were waiting for a reply and didn't receive one.



CB, 

Any response from Lowel regarding Baliss' suspicions of Traven? (See post #15 IC).

Thanks, 
Mal


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 27, 2006)

Knew I'd forget something.    Thanks for the prompt, I'll address that.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 29, 2006)

There is combat in the IC.

Kularian, it's taking me a long time to follow the link to your PC's stats through to its terminus.  If you could please edit Kularian's stats into your RG post, that would be helpful.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 30, 2006)

Long holiday weekend...again.    I'll work on getting a battle map up in our IC tonight before I go to bed.  Other than that, though, I'm going to enjoy the long weekend and will see you all on Tuesday.  If someone has a question that they feel they need an answer to before they can post in the IC, please fire away here.  I'll probably check in over the weekend.  I don't plan to post much, but I come here to read and relax off and on throughout my day and can answer a question or two if need be.

Have a safe and happy New Year's!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 30, 2006)

I've edited in a battle map in my last DM post in the IC.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 2, 2007)

Holidays are almost over.  I'll give it another day before moving the combat in the IC onward.  Hopefully the last two players will show up to post before then.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 6, 2007)

I was at the zoo, then the pipe/tobacco shop today, then lunch out at Korean restaurant.  All with my four small children.  We had a good time together.  But as I've just spent an hour and a half creating a post for Kauai team, it's now 11:30 pm here.  6 am comes early, so I unfortunately need to go for the night.  You guys have been great and things are going swimmingly thus far.  I owe you a post and a post you shall have, but not until Saturday.  We're to go to the Farmer's Market for produce tomorrow morning fairly early, and then to a couple of garage sales in hopes of finding a "new" chest of drawers for one of my children, but after that I will return to post in our IC.

Some of you, like me, don't post on the weekend.  No worries.  After Saturday, we can catch up come Monday.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 8, 2007)

I got a surprise phone call on Saturday night.  My husband returns home from sea on Tuesday. I won't be posting on Tuesday, but will be posting on Wednesday and Thursday while he squares things away at work after a long absence. From Friday onward for an approximately two week period, posting on my end will be sporadic (maybe every other day or something like M/W/F) while we enjoy being reunited as a family. After that, I'll be back for my regular M-F posting schedule.

And I will put up a post at some point today in the IC. Got a lot to get done around the house before tomorrow, though, so it might be later on. The four games I DM online get priority before any other of my online browsing, so please rest assured that you'll be high up on the list.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 9, 2007)

That's great news, CB!

Enjoy your time together!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks, Malvoisin.    

The third spider is down.  I will keep us on initiative for perhaps another round, maybe two, just to be sure about how things will settle.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey CB, not to make you change anything, but wasn't Rancid asleep from Rowan's spell?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 9, 2007)

OOooo!  Now that's a doozy of an error.      

Thank you for spotting that.    I'll fix it.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 10, 2007)

I was just over at our IC, checking in there.  I'll sit tight for a bit today to see if Malvoisin posts Baliss's action for the round before I put up a DM reply.  If I don't hear from Malvoisin after a few hours, I'll go ahead and NPC him for the round.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 11, 2007)

Apologies for my tardiness, CB!   

IC post is up now.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 11, 2007)

No worries, and thanks for posting.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> With a glance over his shoulder to the approaching guards, *Rhun* returns inside.  He moves to Frane's side to relay Vaja's message.






Hey, when did I become a character in this game?


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 15, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Hey, when did I become a character in this game?




Wow, that is odd.  Rh and then a vowel and then a consonant.  Close enough, right?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 17, 2007)

I just checked in and saw that Wyleck is wanting everyone to head with him to the Citadel inside the city.  That isn't a move I expected but is nevertheless viable.  It being close to dinner time my time now, however, I will need to devote a bit of time later this evening to detailing the keep and its grounds to you guys in the IC.  I'll check back in here and in the IC to see whether that is, in fact, where you all head to before starting on my description.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 17, 2007)

I put up a description in the IC of the warehouse district, the guild district, the plaza of gold, Citadel Teglund, and some of the inside of the keep's grounds.  I copied and pasted much of the information from an existing file, so apologies if the textual description is not directly linked to any of the party.  Still, as impersonal as it may read, hopefully the description of some of the city and the keep will help you afix an image in your heads about where it is that Wyleck takes you.  I tried to order the information sequentially to match the route you're likely to take through the city, first going through the Warehouse District, then up Overtegyrn Byway past the Guild District and into the Plaza of Gold.

A note on the keep.  Citadel Teglund lies behind a 50-foot-high curtain wall.  The keep's main gate faces east and has been locked with a series of heavy chain for decades.  No one goes in or out, ever.  Wyleck, being a naturally curious sort, found a crack in the old curtain wall in the Guild District and entered via said crack.  

I realize that some of the description is probably more than your characters are likely to know.  I shall therefore leave it to each of you to decide, within the bounds of your own common sense, what your character does and does not know of the posted information.  

If anyone has a question or questions, please feel free to ask.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 17, 2007)

I have a sort of meta-gamey question.  How important is party togetherness at this point?  I'm not quite sure why Rhys would be following a group of complete strangers off into the woods somewhere.  But if the previous fight was supposed to be the event that catalyzed us into a group, I can try and figure something out. . .


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 17, 2007)

Speaking from experience, I know that it's a lot easier on me if the party does not split.  It's less posting work on my end.  That said, however, if you can find no compelling reason to join up with them, then we'll work it out.  I'm willing to accomodate a split party for a few (short) interludes.  Yes, the fight at the beginning was intended to help everyone gel.  On that front, it may not have been as effective as the module suggests.


----------



## Brain (Jan 17, 2007)

I believe we were already supposed to be friends from previous visits to the cockatrice.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 17, 2007)

Yes, that was the intent.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 17, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Yes, that was the intent.





Ah, I must have missed that.  No matter...Rowan will accompany. He has a fear of anyone interrogating him, as it could lead to his former master finding him. So anyplace safe from the Watch is good for him.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah, I fear I missed that part as well.  I assumed I knew the bartender twins, and vaguely Phud, but the rest were more like Random Stranger A rather than Norm from Cheers.

I'll work something up, no worries.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 24, 2007)

Brain, Arden can no longer abide disorder.  I will PM you with the particulars.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 26, 2007)

This is the last bit of my downtime with my husband before he returns to work. Posting on my end has been sparse, I know, but it'll return to normal after the 30th. Thanks, and see you all after the weekend.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll be working on busting out posts today, tonight, and tomorrow afternoon.  Off and on as my day permits.  I've got the regular household and child duties to tend to that I normally have on a daily basis, plus my infant has a doctor's appt on Wednesday morning.  In between, however, I'll be around to post.  Thank you all for you patience in waiting while I was away enjoying family time.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 1, 2007)

For the last three days we've been having severe winds here in the islands. The power's been out for part of some of the days. Trees are down in my neck of the woods.  I was without power for about six hours during one spell yesterday, had power restored for 90 minutes last night, then promptly lost it again while I was trying to throw up a post here on EN World.  The day before that, we were without power for a two hour spell and I lost a post when it went out. The weather forecaster has suggested that the wind may continue through Thursday, possibly later into the weekend.

I promise I haven't abandoned any of my games, but I'm starting to view my computer with an evil eye because a couple of times the power's cut out and I've lost the post I was compiling.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 1, 2007)

Good to hear you are okay, CB!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 5, 2007)

Sorry! I was gone for a while. I'm back, now.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 5, 2007)

Excellent.  The party is down in a gnome hidey hole at the moment.  Phud is with them.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 8, 2007)

Malvoisin, it's been quite a while since we've heard from you.  You still in this?


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 8, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Malvoisin, it's been quite a while since we've heard from you.  You still in this?



Mmm, hi.   

I knew the inevitable 'Calling Malvoisin' post would come. CB, I think it would be in the best interest of everyone if I went ahead and dropped out. There are a few reasons, none of which has to do with the quality of your game...you're doing a great job.

The major issue is that my time is limited, and to be honest, I just find myself enjoying being a DM more than being a player. I've had trouble getting inspired to post (again, through no fault of yours.) I'd rather spend the time I do have working on the games I DM. I'm sorry that I've only discovered this now.

I apologize for my inactivity, especially because, as a DM on these boards I know how frustrating that is. If I just go ahead and drop now, hopefully you can find a replacement without too much trouble.

No hard feelings, I hope?
Take care.
Mal


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, Mal.  The group was just about to head off down underground on the next chapter, so it's good timing to hear that you wish to drop out.  I enjoyed Baliss but understand the desire to DM more and play less.

And so I ask the group...would you all like a replacement for Baliss or are you feeling okay without his rangery goodness?  He was a half-orc ranger, headed for the TWF and melee track, I believe.  I can probably have a replacement within two days if need be.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2007)

That leaves us short our melee fighter...although Wyleck and Rhys should be able to cover that role fairly well. I'm good either way.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 8, 2007)

There is also Phud, half-orc sorcerer with a 20 strength (and a limited weapon selection due to class).


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 9, 2007)

To answer your question in the IC, Rhun, yup, _grease_ would work nicely on getting Phud into the cave.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 9, 2007)

Incidentally, does anyone else have an opinion on whether or not you want a replacement for Baliss?


----------



## pallandrome (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm pretty much crap in melee, but Yssal is hardcore yo. He should be able to tank fairly well for a few levels until I hit Wildshape.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 9, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> To answer your question in the IC, Rhun, yup, _grease_ would work nicely on getting Phud into the cave.





Excellent. This is one of the reasons I love _Newbie Napalm_, err...I mean _Grease_. It is extremely versatile.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 9, 2007)

_Grease_ is actually my favorite wizard spell.

And dogs are no joke in melee.  There was a dog named Edgar in my last tabletop.  Someone bought Edgar and he was the best 50 gp ever spent.  That dog routinely tore stuff up, to the delight of the party.  He became such a beloved part of the party that when at 6th level it looked like Edgar might finally be outstripped in combat and was at risk for dying, I gave him a level in fighter to keep up.


----------



## pallandrome (Feb 9, 2007)

Trip attack ftw!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 12, 2007)

Monday and Tuesday this week I have church events to host and attend.  I'll be posting in the IC but not until later in the day.


----------



## Brain (Feb 14, 2007)

regarding "Set a watch order, please."

Arden doesn't care where she ends up in the watch order.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll toss something out there to get us started and you all let me know if or how you want me to modify it.

How about:

Arden/Rhys
Rowan/Phud
Wyleck (with Yssal)


----------



## Rhun (Feb 14, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I'll toss something out there to get us started and you all let me know if or how you want me to modify it.
> 
> How about:
> 
> ...





How are going to rule on the eight hours of uninterrupted sleep for Wizards?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm going to say that I'm going to follow your lead as you do in your game(s) because I don't wanna deal with that, not in a PbP environment at least.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 14, 2007)

Sounds good. That watch order works for me.


----------



## pallandrome (Feb 14, 2007)

Indeed, sounds fine by me.


----------



## Brain (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm heading out for the weekend.  Put Arden on autopilot until Tuesday please.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the head's up.  Enjoy your trip, and see you back here next week.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 16, 2007)

If you guys are about to head down the hole in the back of the cave, I need a marching order, please.  Phud's volunteered to go first.  How's about:

Phud
Arden
Rhys
Rowan
Yssal
Wyleck

Let me know if this is not to your liking and I'll happily re-arrange it.


----------



## pallandrome (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeeeah, I want to NOT be in the back, so Yssal is behind me.  Other than that, it sounds good to me!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 16, 2007)

I can see you're used to being backstabbed in the dark, pallandrome.  Poor thing.   Okay, so switch Wyleck and Yssal.  Arden could easily move back there as well.  Anyone else want to chime in?


----------



## Rhun (Feb 16, 2007)

Rowan's position is good. I love having him surrounded by meat shields...er, I mean friends.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 18, 2007)

Monday, I'm running a 12k.  I'll catch up with gaming come Tuesday.  See you then.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 23, 2007)

CanadienneBacon:
[sblock]Just wanted to verify. Is Phud able to follow after the creature or is he only able to see through what might be a narrow opening and thus must double back to where everyone else is?[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 23, 2007)

[sblock=Tailspinner]Phud could go down that tunnel if he wanted.  It's five feet in diameter. Or he could backtrack and go back the way he came if he so chose.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Monday, I'm running a 12k.  I'll catch up with gaming come Tuesday.  See you then.




Hey CB, I meant to ask: How did you do in your 12k?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, I finished.  Not fast, but I finished.    I ran/walked it.  It was the first road race I'd done in more than two years.  I had a baby in September, so I figure I was doing pretty good just to finish that sucker.  I'm kinda looking at the Honolulu Marathon for this December but that'll depend on whether we end up staying in Hawaii.  We're getting out of the Navy this summer.   

I saw you say the other day that you were running in SLC.  How's that going for you?


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh, I'm horrible at running. I'm more of a weight-lifting type. Cardio kills me. But i've been running about 3-4k at a time, 3-4 times a week. I plan to gradually improve that, but can't see myself ever topping 10k. I just don't like running enough to do that. 


Oh, plus...we just got major snow, and are supposed to get a couple more storms in the next week. So that will break up my routine some, since I prefer to run outside.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah, in my estimation running sucks the first five or six years you do it and then it seems to sort of settle on a person, at which point it no longer sucks, becomes easier, and you even get to craving it if you miss more than two days in a row.  For some, that 5-6 year grace period is shorter.  It wasn't for me.  I've never been fast at distance running.  I just sort of plod along.  Perhaps if I'd given the Army more time I would've eventually gotten faster at the distance stuff.  For now, however, I'm content to enjoy being at home, Mistress of my own ship here with the children and the house.  

Who's the comedian who said, "Mama don't want you messin' with the deal she's got..."?    

I do miss the snow though.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 24, 2007)

I had a look at my downstairs computer and after hunting around for my XP records, I couldn't find anything.  I'm fairly certain I have not given out XP to you guys, but if you all could please sound off on whether I have or have not given it out, that would be helpful.  

Levels come too slow in PbP, so all active players will be getting your level x 100 XP per month for active posting.  This is in addition to any RP, bonus, or plain jane encounter XP that I award.  I'll be backdating posting XP to December, so everyone'll have a minimum of 300 XP. 

If you haven't pinged me via e-mail, now might be a good time.  wlburford at hotmail dot com.


----------



## Brain (Feb 24, 2007)

Yeah, no xp so far.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 24, 2007)

Right on.  I found my notes.  I have not given out XP yet to date to this team.  I'll be doing that post haste, so please check in via e-mail.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 27, 2007)

Brain said:
			
		

> ooc: what she does depends on more detail. Are the stalactite creatures in her space? How big are they? If she thinks she can 5' step back and shoot her crossbow without provoking, she'll do that. If she doesn't think that's a good idea, then she'll draw the rapier while holding the crossbow in her off-hand, and attack one of them.




Arden's got one stalactite embedded tip down in her shoulder and it's oozing acid into her.  By the way the acid feels, if she doesn't act fast to get that thing out of her shoulder, she's going to suffer next round.

The other two stalactites are embedded in the dirt floor of the cavern, tip down, but with a bit of their top still showing.  Arden can see a bit of soft white underbelly and a pair of eyestalk appendages each on these two.  They aren't going anywhere at the moment, so it's safe for Arden to move through any square they'd otherwise threaten.  Likewise, shooting a bow from a mere 5 ft away isn't going to provoke an AoO because the two creatures are stuck in the dirt.  These things are small in size and are in the squares around Arden.  I'll modify the map accordingly and post the results to reflect the stalactite creatures' location.

Let me know if I can somehow provide more info.  Can't think what else there would be, but I'm more than happy to answer any questions you all might have.


----------



## Brain (Feb 27, 2007)

Ok, I edited my post.  Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 27, 2007)

I'll try to email you today, CB.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 28, 2007)

I shall be away from the 1st to the 5th.  
Try not to kill my character while I'm gone.

kthxbye


----------



## Brain (Feb 28, 2007)

The creature went limp in arden's hands?  I was hoping to use the creature as a weapon to stab the big thing.  Is the entire creature limp, or just the soft bits are limp and there's still a hard shell?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 28, 2007)

Sure.  We can say that the eyestalks went limp and that the calcified outer shell is still hard.  Improvised weapon for -4 to attack but she can do it.


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 3, 2007)

Ok, produce flame, as well as a few other druid spells of note, call lightning and storm of vengeance, are essentially buff spells that grant you an attack for the duration. Specifically in the case of Produce flame, since the range is 0 ft., and not Touch, it cannot be considered "holding the charge" as on a touch range spell.

This is why spells like Produce flame and Call Lightning are generally better used as pre-combat buffs. ESPECIALLY Call Lightning, with it's 1 round casting time, and minute per level duration. After the initial buff, you can take the specified action to call down a lightning bolt, or throw a gob of fire on the baddie.

For a REALLY fun effect, one could actually cast Produce Flace, then an Inflict spell, both ahead of time. Hold the charge on the Inflict until combat starts, then hit baddie with both at once! They stack and everything!

Anywho, that's my reasoning behind it, but I'm entirely happy to go with whatever you feel suits you game.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm going to be late posting today.  I'll be helping a friend who's having car trouble this morning.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 7, 2007)

It's looking like I probably will not get in a post today. I'm sorry for that, but it's already 3 pm and the day just seems to be running away from me, time-wise. I'll try for late tonight but barring that, it'll be tomorrow.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 7, 2007)

No worries. Take yout time. I also pinged you via email, so let me know if you received my message or not.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 8, 2007)

Congratulations, you've all leveled up to level 2.  Using the allowed sourcebooks, please let me know what you want to do with your characters for the new level.  Feel free to ask questions.  I'll be sending the exact XP tally to each of you via e-mail shortly.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 8, 2007)

Wyleck, I don't have an e-mail address for you.  Or, if I do, I must've not seen in it my Contacts list.  Did you ever contact me via e-mail for XP back in January or February?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2007)

Rowan will be leveling up to Wizard (Conjurer) 2. How do we figure hit points?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 8, 2007)

You can roll by hand yourself or use invisible castle.  Chose one of those two methods.  No re-rolling 1s.  If you don't like what you get, you can ask me for what I've rolled for you.    

Once you ask me, though, you're stuck with that, weal or woe.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> You can roll by hand yourself or use invisible castle.  Chose one of those two methods.  No re-rolling 1s.  If you don't like what you get, you can ask me for what I've rolled for you.
> 
> Once you ask me, though, you're stuck with that, weal or woe.






I'll take the 4 that I rolled. Thanks!


Also, I'm picking up _Color Spray_ and _Feather Fall_ as my spells, if those are alright. Rowan is now update to level 2.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 8, 2007)

Sure, that sounds good.


----------



## Brain (Mar 8, 2007)

I fixed up Arden's sheet - I emailed you with the changes I made.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 8, 2007)

Phud is taking a level of barbarian and rolled a 9 for hit points. Characer updated.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2007)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Phud is taking a level of barbarian and rolled a 9 for hit points.




Excellent! Now you just have to talk CB into letting you prestige into the "Rage Mage" class!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 8, 2007)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Phud is taking a level of barbarian and rolled a 9 for hit points. Characer updated.




Sounds good.


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 8, 2007)

Yeah, tried the rolling by hand bit, and rolled a 1...I'll take your's, thank you very much. 

As for email, it's pallandrome@hotmail.com


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 8, 2007)

pallandrome, I rolled a 6 for Wyleck's HP.  Add your Con in to that, of course.

I'll fire off an e-mail with Wyleck's XP to you here in a bit.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 8, 2007)

Anyone know where hafrogman is?  I thought he was going to be back on the 5th or 6th.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey CB...Can Rowan cast his new spells now, or does he have to wait until he studies his spellbook to add them? If that is the case, can I fill my new spell slots with a duplicate of a spall already memorized instead? 

Also, I haven't seen hafrogman in my game yet this week either. I thought he would have been back by now.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm doing a program at church called 10 Brave Christians.  I get up at 5:30 am every day for a month to study scripture, pray, and do some light journaling.  Two hours of church-related community service per week, one unsolicited and out-of-blue good act per day, and an hour of group fellowship per week.  There's a point here that I'm getting to, I promise.  I woke up this morning and did my studying, praying and journaling and for my good act for the day I decided that every group I'm DMing will get some DM love for the day.  

So for today only, yes, Rowan gets his spells right away and the extra slots too.  Normally, I'd do as you do and have him rest first.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks CB! Your good act for the day is done!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 9, 2007)

My husband is going out of town for three days next week, so I think today I'll take the day off.  See you guys later.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> My husband is going out of town for three days next week, so I think today I'll take the day off.  See you guys later.





Have fun!


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 12, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Anyone know where hafrogman is?  I thought he was going to be back on the 5th or 6th.




Sorry, I fell ill towards the end of my vacation, and between that and work and not nearly enough sleep, the room was swaying far too much for me to post.

I'm back now, promise.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow, what a horrid way to go out on vacation.  Sorry to hear you were sick.  Hope the first half of the vacation at least was good?


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 12, 2007)

It really was just the very end of the vacation.  So all my time off at Disneyworld was great.    

But flying back with a bad cold was not fun.  All that pressurization and depressurization and your head can't adjust because it's blocked up like Fort Knox.  And you're crammed in that tiny little seat designed for a person half your height.  Makes me wish I'd rolled up a halfling all those years ago.  Blech.    

But I seem to be doing better now, so yay.


----------



## Brain (Mar 14, 2007)

I had Arden attack because she was the first to go and she saw icky things moving forward with weapons.  I know that there was a post there before mine saying something about not wanting trouble, but that was supposed to happen _after_  Arden had already gone in initiative.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 14, 2007)

That's okay.  Sometimes it just works out like that.  There were other opportunities for the others to hold off and in the end everyone wound up attacking.  So it goes!


----------



## Rhun (Mar 14, 2007)

Brain said:
			
		

> I had Arden attack because she was the first to go and she saw icky things moving forward with weapons.  I know that there was a post there before mine saying something about not wanting trouble, but that was supposed to happen _after_  Arden had already gone in initiative.





No worries, Brain. It is all part of the roleplaying! I, personally, have no problem with you attacking. My PC just didn't like it.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 15, 2007)

Wyleck, you haven't leveled your character up to 2nd level!  By the Gods, man, are you feeling alright?!


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 15, 2007)

Heh, sorry. I'm nearing the end of a writing contract, so I've gotta push about 150 pages out by the end of the month. This leaves me a wee bit scatterbrained


----------



## Rhun (Mar 15, 2007)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> Heh, sorry. I'm nearing the end of a writing contract, so I've gotta push about 150 pages out by the end of the month. This leaves me a wee bit scatterbrained





150 pages? Pshaw. That's nothing. A good roleplayer should be able to do that in a couple of days!


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 16, 2007)

Ok, updated Wyleck, but only cause I'm stuck at work. 
Oh, hey CB, would the Spontanious Healer from Complete Divine feat be ok for me to take eventually, seeing as how it looks like I'ma be our dedicated healer?


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 16, 2007)

huh?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 16, 2007)

Who?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 16, 2007)

Rhys is a cleric.    Didja forget?


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 16, 2007)

I most certainly did not. I was testing you!

 

Yeah, you think I'm scatterbrained now, wait till the end of the month.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey, CB!  Can I take 3rd level in the Chopped Liver PrC?

Thanks


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 16, 2007)

Chopped Liver, heh.  

Don't worry, pallandrome.  I frequently type up something only to forget the details of what I've typed by the time I get to the end of the post.  Pretty pathetic, I know, but it's more a symptom of being simultaneously pulled in too many directions.  If you ever spot a factual inconsistency in any of my games, it's probably attributable to me forgetting what I wrote last week/month/year.    Or sometimes that morning.   :\


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 23, 2007)

Next week, I'll be here to post Monday through Wednesday. Thursday through Saturday, I'll be at the Hawaiian Islands Ministry conference in downtown Honolulu. As an extra head's up, I plan to make Easter weekend (April 8th) a four-day weekend, and will be taking both Friday and Monday off from posting.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey, I'm back from my christian conference and thought I'd pop in here for a quick head count.  I'll check back with you all on Monday about this, but I have a question.  

Who's still into this game, and who isn't?  

Now would be a great time to speak up if you've been entertaining thoughts of ditching this game.  While I was at my conference, God spoke to me and said I'm spending too much time online playing D&D and not enough time doing what he has in mind for me.  I thought, "Man, that sucks.  I hate quitting something!"  But I prayed on it pretty hard and came to the conclusion that I must obey the calling I received.  So straight away when I got home today, the first thing I did was quit every game in which I'm playing, save for Rhun's Omega game.  I don't plan to quit DMing all my games, but I only want to be running a game if everyone else really wants to be playing in it.  Thus the question...are you guys happy with things or can this one be folded up and packed away for posterity?  If everyone wants to continue on, then I can do that with you.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm still here. And, I am enjoying the game and roleplaying my PC. I'm actually starting to grow attached to Rowan.

I do understand the need to not spend as much time playing online. Real life always comes first, of course. You can always reduce your posting frequency...nobody really needs to do daily posts.


----------



## Brain (Apr 2, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm still here and still having fun.

TS


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 2, 2007)

We might need to replace Rhys, sad as that makes me.  I like hafrogman and I like his cleric of Chronepsis.  I've emailed him but I'll try again.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2007)

Hafrogman is still about...he got a promotion or some such at his job, and his posting frequency has suffered. You may want to throw up a "Calling Hafrogman" header and see if you can get his attention.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 2, 2007)

Yeah, I knew he was out surveying for work, but I didn't know he'd been promoted.  Good for him!  

Header's up for this thread, and for my Sunless Citadel game too.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I knew he was out surveying for work, but I didn't know he'd been promoted.  Good for him!





I'm not positive on the promotion bit...just thought that maybe that came along with the extra work.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah, no promotion.  Just work that leaves me out of the office.  Throw in moving and I've been kind of whacked for the past couple of weeks.  I swear I'll try and post more.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 4, 2007)

If you'd prefer not to heap your plate with the extra stress of trying to post while you're in an already extra-stressful time, I'll be glad to cover you and continue NPCing Rhys for a while.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 11, 2007)

Rhun, if you're not familiar with kuo-toan society, please feel free to read up in the MM with the intent to use any or all of the kuo-toa monster entry in the game.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 11, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Rhun, if you're not familiar with kuo-toan society, please feel free to read up in the MM with the intent to use any or all of the kuo-toa monster entry in the game.





All of my knowledge of Kuo-Toan society is 1E based, so when I get home tonight I'll read up on their MM entry and just make sure I know what I'm talking about. I can't imagine it has changed much between editions, but you never know.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 13, 2007)

I'll put up a map as soon as I can, but in the interim, I want to make clear that you guys aren't inside the temple yet.  You're standing outside the first set of double doors on the front porch, basically.  I can certainly move you all inside if that's what you what, but seeing as how (to semi-quote pallandrome) nothing good ever comes of temple exploration, I sure didn't want to take that particular liberty prematurely.    Especially since there's "rustling" going on next door.  You know what they say about rustling...


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 13, 2007)

The map has been posted.  I'll also be sending out XP in short order.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 16, 2007)

Anyone here play through Shackled City?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Anyone here play through Shackled City?




Sorry, I haven't. Might be worth posting in the general forum...I know a lot of people there have played through it.


----------



## Brain (Apr 16, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Anyone here play through Shackled City?




I'm familiar with it, at least the first parts


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 16, 2007)

I've lifted a segment of that module and inserted it into this game.  You're in it right now.  After seeing some recent reactions in the IC, I'm wondering which of you might have had experience with SC.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 16, 2007)

Brain, how far did you get?


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 16, 2007)

Never played it myself. I'm just operating under three primary DnD principles:

1. If it's half "lizard something", It's probably half-dragon.

2. If something is described as being shrouded in darkness, light it up.

and not the least of all...

3. If Temple is in the name, it's GOT to be bad.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 17, 2007)

Yup, pallandrome, that all makes sense.  

I'll change up a few features and some of the encounters to keep it interesting for any of you who might have already seen, read, DMed, or played through the module.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 17, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I'll change up a few features and some of the encounters to keep it interesting for any of you who might have already seen, read, DMed, or played through the module.





Rumor has it that SCAP (and all the APs, for that matter) is pretty hard too...may want to make those encounters a bit easier on our little group.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 17, 2007)

Before I lost half my tabletop group to deployments to Iraq and Afghanistan last year, we'd gone through a goodly portion of SCAP.  In all honesty, I didn't find it that deadly.  In maybe seven character levels, we had one death, and that was the first night of gaming the AP.  The low-strength wizard was carrying a lantern and other flammables on his person when he tried to jump a fairly deep pit trap.  He fell then burned (along with his familiar) to his death.     Permanent Con loss sucks when you only got d4 for HP.    

But given that this portion of the AP is for characters a good deal higher in level than the characters we have on hand are in level for this game, I will most definitely be doing some light re-tooling so that you lot don't die outright.  Heck, the Ro7P adventure itself is supposed to be for 14th-level PCs.  You all seem to be doing a bang up job thus far.


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 17, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Before I lost half my tabletop group to deployments to Iraq and Afghanistan last year, we'd gone through a goodly portion of SCAP.  In all honesty, I didn't find it that deadly.  In maybe seven character levels, we had one death, and that was the first night of gaming the AP.  The low-strength wizard was carrying a lantern and other flammables on his person when he tried to jump a fairly deep pit trap.  He fell then burned (along with his familiar) to his death.     Permanent Con loss sucks when you only got d4 for HP.
> 
> But given that this portion of the AP is for characters a good deal higher in level than the characters we have on hand are in level for this game, I will most definitely be doing some light re-tooling so that you lot don't die outright.  Heck, the Ro7P adventure itself is supposed to be for 14th-level PCs.  You all seem to be doing a bang up job thus far.





Translation: Yer gonna DIEEEEEE!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 17, 2007)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> Translation: Yer gonna DIEEEEEE!





Why do you think Rowan keeps sticking to the shadows? That is so the rest of you die covering his escape!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey, my grandmother may pass away today or tomorrow.  Or not, God willing.  She's very old, has alzheimers, and is in the hospital with pneumonia...her veins collapsed so no IV is being administered, she's unconscious...that kind of thing.  

Just a head's up, I may be away from the game for a while in order to fly home to the mainland to be with family.  If so, I will pop in before leaving to drop a line to let you all know.

Then again, who knows?  Gma could linger for quite a while longer.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 22, 2007)

My grandmother died early Saturday morning, praise God.  I will be flying to the mainland at some point for a memorial service, but am waiting for my Grandfather to decide when he would like to host said memorial service.  Could be this week, or could be mid-to-late May.  I'll likely be gone a week.


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 22, 2007)

Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 23, 2007)

I need a couple of days to get my head together, make travel plans to Viriginia, and arrangements for my child's schooling. Looking like I'll miss the week of May 19th or so. I'll catch up with you guys on maybe Wednesday this week. If someone could make sure this thread doesn't float away off page three of this forum, that would be grand. Ditto with our IC.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 25, 2007)

Trip to South Carolina upcountry to meet my mum, then up to Virginia for the memorial service.  I'll be away from May 11th until the 22nd, but will need a day or two after I get back to Hawaii to settle back into things.  Should be back here maybe on the 24th to resume gaming.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 29, 2007)

XP sent just now via e-mail.  Please don't hesitate to let me know if you didn't receive it.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 29, 2007)

Got it.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 4, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *
> What exactly does a "hot thud" feel like? *




So many jokes...must.bite.tongue.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 11, 2007)

I'll be leaving for the mainland here in a couple of hours.  Before I go, I just wanted to pop in to say that everyone has leveled up.  I'll try to send out XP before I fly out, but if I don't, I have checked everyone's tally and the last encounter was enough to put all of you over.  Please post an update to the RG; when I come home from my trip on the 22nd, I'll be downloading the RG again for home use to adjudicate play.  Please roll your own HP by hand or use invisiblecastle.com to roll them.  You don't need to link to your roll; I trust you.  If you don't like what you roll, you can have what I rolled for you (though I may be out of town before you can ask, necessitating a wait).  You'll gain all level-up benefits after sleeping/resting.

When Arden searches the guardian room, she will find that the stone brazier moves to reveal a hidden ladder that goes down ten feet into a pit that is 20 x 20 feet.  This should make a suitable place for you all to rest, if'n you don't want to try to tempt the ferryman to come back to fetch you.  

If you guys could occasionally bump this thread and the IC so that neither of them falls of the edge of the world, I'd be grateful.  Good luck, and God speed.


----------



## Rhun (May 11, 2007)

You got it CB! Have a good trip!


----------



## pallandrome (May 11, 2007)

Son of a monkey! Rolled a 1 again! Yeah, I'll be taking your's CB.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 11, 2007)

1d8 nets you an 8.  

Just make sure you take a class this level that has d8 for its HP.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 15, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> When Arden searches the guardian room, she will find that the stone brazier moves to reveal a hidden ladder that goes down ten feet into a pit that is 20 x 20 feet.  This should make a suitable place for you all to rest, if'n you don't want to try to tempt the ferryman to come back to fetch you.






			
				pallandrome said:
			
		

> After the bodies are conveniently dropped into the murky water, Yssal and Wyleck return to their resting room beneath the braziere room.




I don't think Arden has actually done the searching. So I don't believe the hidden chamber has been located yet.


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2007)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> I don't think Arden has actually done the searching. So I don't believe the hidden chamber has been located yet.





Since Brain has posted to the IC thread for a while, though, I think it is safe to assume that she searched and found the hidey-hole. Esepcially since CB told us it was there.


----------



## Brain (May 15, 2007)

I was assuming that the searching was already done.  Need me to post it IC?

also: Arden's level up info sent to CB via email


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 15, 2007)

Brain said:
			
		

> I was assuming that the searching was already done.  Need me to post it IC?




It would make the IC thread more precise. I was going by CBs wording. Anyone reading through the IC thread and not this thread would be confused.


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2007)

Just a bump!


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 22, 2007)

Bump. Hopefully CB is back tomorrow and we can continue on.


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2007)

Indeed, indeed.


Anyone know what a good feat for a conjurer is? I'm thinking Spell Focus (conjuration), since it will let me pick up Augment Summoning the next time around. Any opinions?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 23, 2007)

I'm home.  I have pretty bad jet lag, so I'll be taking tomorrow off.  Lot of traveling in 11 days with a baby, plus didn't sleep a lick on either flight (last one of which was 8.5 hours) coming home.  Please look for me on Thursday.

I nailed the eulogy, though.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 23, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Indeed, indeed.
> 
> 
> Anyone know what a good feat for a conjurer is? I'm thinking Spell Focus (conjuration), since it will let me pick up Augment Summoning the next time around. Any opinions?




Yup Augment Summoning is a good one, so your choice sounds good.


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I'm home.  I have pretty bad jet lag, so I'll be taking tomorrow off.  Lot of traveling in 11 days with a baby, plus didn't sleep a lick on either flight (last one of which was 8.5 hours) coming home.  Please look for me on Thursday.
> 
> I nailed the eulogy, though.





Welcome back, CB! We missed you.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 24, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Anyone know what a good feat for a conjurer is? I'm thinking Spell Focus (conjuration), since it will let me pick up Augment Summoning the next time around. Any opinions?




OOOooooo, Augment Summoning.  Kewl.  I'll try to sit down with my books tonight to see if I can spy out anything else interesting feat-wise for you, but the one you have seems pretty good.


----------



## Brain (May 25, 2007)

gone til tuesday


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 25, 2007)

Have a good Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 28, 2007)

It's Memorial Day in the U.S.  I'm taking today off, see you Tuesday evening.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 30, 2007)

Head's up, I've enrolled in discrete mathematics for the summer and was just elected deacon in my church.  I'll have therefore have some extra duties to tend to that I previously didn't.  This game should continue on without a hitch, though during exam times I may need to slack the pace a bit.


----------



## Rhun (May 31, 2007)

Wow, and I thought I was busy! You go, girl!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 31, 2007)

Heh.  I think probably _everyone_ is busy.


----------



## Rhun (May 31, 2007)

It does seem to be that time of year.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 11, 2007)

hafrogman, you've got four posts since April 1st in our IC, most of them the last week in April and up to May 9th.  No posts at all since May 9th.  I need to know within 24 hours of the date/time stamp on this post if you're able and intend to return to full-time posting.  The group needs a full-time cleric.  Sent you an e-mail, asking same, just in case you're not checking in here.

Thanks and terribly sorry it's come to this!

--W.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeah, hafrogman hasn't been posting in my Alpha game, either...probably just busy with his job. But it has definitely been a while since I've seen a post.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 11, 2007)

I'd been NPCing Rhys during April and hadn't minded, but that was with the understanding that my NPCing of him would be a temporary thing.  It's been two months.  I'm ready to have hafrogman rejoin full-time posting if he can.  If he can't, then I understand but will open a space for a new player to fill the healer role.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2007)

I know how you feel...I've been NPCing his Archivist in my game. Although, lately all he has done is hand back and shoot his crossbow, and then heal when needed.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 11, 2007)

Ayup.  I'm assuming that his job has kept him busy.  What I'm looking at doing is maybe having Rhys drop down to inactive status.  I don't really want to ditch him altogether.  It's a funny thing, though, 'cause hafrogman has been marginally more active in the Sunless Citadel game I run that he's also in.  It could be that this Ro7P game has simply failed to captivate interest.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 11, 2007)

I think you're right, it's time for me to withdraw from the game.  I'm sorry to dissapoint, but I can't devote all the time I used to.

I'm going to try and keep up with the Sunless Citadel if I can, but don't read anything against your 7 parts game.  It's more of a last in, first out kind of philosophy.

Once again, sorry for any troubles I've caused.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 11, 2007)

Excellent!    

I'm actually really glad to hear that you're okay and that you'll be keeping up with SC but letting this one go.  Hope letting Ro7P go will be a bit of a relief for you and that dropping the game will allow you some breathing room in which to enjoy a cleaner plate and the summer months as well.  I'm wanting to try to wrap up SC this summer, if possible...so things should look even cleaner for you after that!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 11, 2007)

This group needs a new cleric or other healing-generalist PC.  The group already has a druid.  Please inquire if something strikes your fancy or if you've other queries.

*Class Desired:*  Cleric but will consider a non-cleric healer PC.
*Ability Scores:*  32 point buy
*Starting Level:*  3rd, with 100 XP stipend for scribing scrolls if desired.
*Alignment:*  Any, but be prepared to play well with others.
*HP:*  Max HP at 1st level, roll for 2nd level by hand or use invisiblecastle.com.
*Gold:*  Max gold at 1st level, + 900 gp allotment.  
*Sourcebooks:* PHB v3.5, DMG v3.5, MM v3.5, Draconomicon.
*Posting Etiquette:*  DM will post M-F.  Weekends off.  Players should be prepared to post 1/day on a M-F basis.  Please drop a line in the OOC if you will miss more than a week.

*Houserules:* DM does all dice rolling.  No penalty for multi-classing.  LA races from MM v3.5 available with the understanding that the PC will not attain character levels until the XP difference is met.  DM preference is still for PHB races.  Please include the basics of who your character is, and a few basic stats (name, ability scores, primary weapon, a rough estimate AC, rough estimate of possible feats, rough estimate of skills, and domains/spells).  Character background will be needed but that can come after selection. 

*Current party composition:*
Brain--Arden--Forest Gnome Rogue 3
pallandrome--Wyleck--Halfling Druid 3
Rhun--Rowan Aledown--Halfling Conjurer 3
Tailspinner--Phud--Half-orc Sorcerer/Barbarian 2

You will be replacing Rhys Brydon, Human Cleric of Chronepsis, formerly run by hafrogman.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 11, 2007)

The originating post (OP) of this thread contains a homebrew pantheon which may interest potential players.  You should likewise feel free to avail yourself of both the PHB and the Draconomicon pantheons.  For those without full-time access to the Draconomicon, I have cut and pasted the pantheon from the Draconomicon into the OP of this thread.

Likewise, because this version of the Rod of Seven Parts (Ro7P) is set in my homebrew, you can also find setting history, a calendar, and a list of extra languages detailed in the OP.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 12, 2007)

Brain, I was constructing my last post and while I was working on things, you posted for Arden.  Just wanted to let you know that my next post will reflect your stated action for Arden...I haven't neglected to see it, nor did I forget, I'm just short on time this morning so it'll have to wait.

Tailspinner, though Phud is currently paralyzed in the doorway, he is still awake and cognizant of his surroundings.  Feel free to post his thought process or anything else you can think that might be of interest.  Or funny!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2007)

By the way CB, I believe we are all Level 3 now...Rowan is, anyway.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh, that's _right_!  When I was typing up the recruitment blurb, I originally typed in lvl 3, then thought to go check the XP tracker I maintain for you guys on my hard drive.  My XP sheet for all of you read below 3000, so amended 3rd level to 2nd level.  I forgot (and this is a good reminder, so thanks) that I still owe you guys a precise XP tally from the last encounter.  So, yes, yes, yes.  We are looking for a 3rd level character, not a 2nd level character!  I'll total up your XP and sent it to you this evening via e-mail.

Wow, I'm really instilling a lot of confidence in my DMing ability to whomever is reading this thread with an eye for becoming a player, aren't I?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 13, 2007)

My spouse will return home from deployment tomorrow.  My posting rate will probably decrease this week and next as I enjoy being reunified with him.  Just a head's up.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 14, 2007)

pallandrome, I sent an e-mail to you on Monday but have yet to receive a reply.  I'd like to start seeing daily M-F posts from you for Wyleck again.  If you're not able to meet that schedule, I understand but will be open recruitment to fill your slot in the game.  Please respond here within 24 hours of the time/date stamp on this post.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 14, 2007)

Folks, we might be recruiting for two PCs vice just one to replace Rhys.  That would be teh suck, but I really do need to see regular posting from players to be able to keep the game afloat.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 14, 2007)

Hullo gang.

CanadienneBacon, could you give some additional information on the deities Drendd and Bahamut in your setting?  I may be interested in joining as a dwarven or human cleric of one o' them.

For reference, I don't have the Draconomicon (can't afford new game books for a while), so what info I do have on the draconic panthon comes from the teeny bit in Defenders of the Faith, and the bit of extra info in 3rd Edition Deities & Demigods.  I'll probably poke around planewalker's website to see if they have any further info on Bahamut, but I dunno.  And of course I can't really learn anything about Drendd except directly from you since he's in yer pantheon.  

My e-mail is mist_phantom, from Yahoo.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 14, 2007)

Thank you for asking after Drendd and Bahamut.  I'll go ahead and e-mail information to you regarding Bahamut, since he's not open content.  Information on Drendd, however, I will post here.  Based on what I post, if you have lingering questions, please do ask.  I'm likely to be away from the computer all of tomorrow but may be able to get a post in on Friday.

Drendd is one of the Elder gods in my pantheon.  Not every god is an Elder god...witness Narn, the Tinker, the Luckmaiden, etc..  No special in-game benefit will be accorded to PCs who worship from the Elder pantheon, though I note that this information may prove useful to you during roleplay.  I've always envisioned the Elder gods as garnering more respect and authority amongst the younger upstarts of the pantheon and these relationship issues may, in some instances, translate to how clerics loyal to different gods treat one another while on the material prime.  "Ohhhh, you worship Galarn?  Yeah, bow down before my divine prowess given me by Othar, you worshipper of a non-Elder god, you!"  

Many of the Elder gods have a familial connection to one another.  Madriel and Othar are sister and brother, for example.  In Drendd's case, he and Tinuviel (the goddess of vengeance) had a fling during which the Triune was produced.  This is why the Triune's full name is Ilesere Tinuviel do Drendd.  While Drendd is often regarded as dwarvish in flavor, I personally have always regarded each god and goddess as being faceless and somewhat cultureless--at least in the ways in which mortals tend to ascribe these qualities to people.  To dwarves, Drendd is thoroughly dwarvish.  Humans, however, also worship Drendd and to them he would maintain a more human visage (though probably he'd look like Father Christmas and have a long beard, at the least).  

Temples of Drendd will always be built of stout stone.  Drendd's places of worship will often be symmetrical, as this is pleasing to the LG mind within my setting.  You won't find many shrines or chapels devoted to Drendd; if a place of worship is worth building, then it's worth it to do it in grand style.  Drendd's temples will often have a library and a resident historian.

Narn is also one of Drendd's offspring, but unlike the Triune, Narn was not produced of a physical coupling.  Narn is partially analogous to the way in which Athena was produced asexually from Zeus.  Narn sprang fully formed to life, armed and armored, from Drendd's thigh.  To the great dismay of his father, however, Narn is hasty, quick to anger, and always ready for battle.  Where Narn cannot resurrect or raise the dead back to life (because to do so is to do dishonor to battle), Narn is adroit at healing.  After all, it's no sin to prevent someone from dying--even though it would be blasphemy to bring them back to life after they've fallen.  Followers of Narn, therefore, are exceptional healers.  In-game, all their _cure_ spells are automatically maxed.  Drendd has a few tricks up his sleeve that Narn doesn't have, however.  Drendd grants his followers no special healing prowess other than what is normally accorded clerics, but his followers are not prevented from raising folk from the dead, etc..  I've always imagined Drendd stifling an inward smile of petty satsifaction whenever a Narnite Pardoner brings a dead body to a Drenddite Pillar, begging for special dispensation in the form of _resurrection_.  Kind of goes with the whole antagonistic father/son relationship that Drendd and Narn have.

Those are the basics of what I have in mind for Drendd.  Again, if the info above doesn't answer the questions you have, please bring your specific question(s) to my attention and I'll see if I can do better.


----------



## pallandrome (Jun 14, 2007)

Sorry about the lack of regular posting from me over the last two or three weeks. I was in the finishing stages of writing a book, and I kinda lost track of things. I Shoulda kept ya'll informed, but I didn't really notice it until I spotted an email last night. My most sincere apologies.


----------



## pallandrome (Jun 14, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> My spouse will return home from deployment tomorrow.  My posting rate will probably decrease this week and next as I enjoy being reunified with him.  Just a head's up.



Also, congrats!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2007)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> Sorry about the lack of regular posting from me over the last two or three weeks. I was in the finishing stages of writing a book, and I kinda lost track of things. I Shoulda kept ya'll informed, but I didn't really notice it until I spotted an email last night. My most sincere apologies.





Glad to have you back pallandrome! Hope the writing went well.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 14, 2007)

Yes, I'm glad to hear that you're still willing and able to join us.  Thanks for checking in.  What sort of thing have you been working on writing?


----------



## pallandrome (Jun 14, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm glad to hear that you're still willing and able to join us.  Thanks for checking in.  What sort of thing have you been working on writing?




A trilogy for the Autumn Arbor M&M superlink. And two childrens books. And a book of my own, so I'll actually own some IP. It's exciting, but occasionally exhausting.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 14, 2007)

You're wanting to use the core-books only? I'm interested in running a Divine Counterspeller (Complete Mage) whose primary conflict tactics is to nullify opposing magic and heal, instead of a melee-type healer.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 14, 2007)

Sorry, ethandrew, but the Complete series is not on the allowed sourcebooks list.  I like your concept but in the interest of being even-handed, I don't feel comfortable allowing you to utilize material that I'd previously said no to others on.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 15, 2007)

Completely understandable. I hope you are able to find a good piece to your puzzle, and let this be my endorsement for Arkhandus, although I doubt one is needed!


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 15, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Completely understandable. I hope you are able to find a good piece to your puzzle, and let this be my endorsement for Arkhandus, although I doubt one is needed!




Well thankee!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 16, 2007)

Arkhandus, welcome aboard.  The healer slot in this game is now yours.  Please create a character.  I will want to see a character background as well.

I did send an e-mail to you but have yet to dig out my copy of the Draconomicon and e-mail info to you regarding Bahamut.  Before I go ahead and type up what I have on Bahamut, I thought to query you on whether you still want it.  Do you?


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes, please.  I still dunno if I'd rather play a cleric of Drendd, or Bahamut.

I'll probably have a basic character background/basic stats some time Saturday or Sunday (in Arizona time, anyhoo; depends on how busy I end up being Saturday afternoon).


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome Arkhandus. It will be good to have you along!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 16, 2007)

Bahamut info sent via e-mail.  Please let me know if you did not receive it.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks Rhun!

CanadienneBacon: Sorry I don't have anything posted yet for concepts, but I ended up with hardly any computer time this weekend, durnit.  I should have something up on Monday afternoon or evening instead.

RE: Bahamut: strange, it looks like Draconomicon didn't actually have more info on the Platinum Dragon than was presented earlier in Deities & Demigods.  That's rather disappointing considering the focus of Draconomicon.  :\   Sorry you went to the effort of typing that up!  The only differences between that description and D&Dg's Bahamut entry is the addition of a few domains in Draconomicon, and those two new spells on the Dragon domain list.

I'll probably present a dwarven fighter/cleric of Drendd and a human cleric of Bahamut as my concepts Monday.  Not sure which I'd rather go with, since I still have to finish brainstorming backgrounds.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 18, 2007)

There's no need to put up two concepts; pick the one you most want to play and present that one, please.  You're more apt to be regularly partcipatory in the game if you like your character.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 18, 2007)

Question: What time of day must Pillars of Drendd pray for their spells?

Quick edit: Err, and what does Drendd's symbol look like?  Unless it doesn't matter.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 18, 2007)

You may select what time of day Pillars pray for their spells.  You may also select Drendd's holy symbol.  Perhaps having you design these elements will help you get jazzed for your character and the game.  

If you want to follow what I have on hand, Pillars pray in the evening if they're dwarves.  Human Pillars pray at midsun, noon.  I have holy symbols detailed for only the following deities:  Madriel, the Luckmaiden, Welafleur, the Traveler, Galarn, Lodi the Axeless, and Reven.  I do not have holy symbols detailed for the remaining members of the pantheon, Drendd included.  I don't mind to select or design something for Drendd, but at this point it would be nice and possibly quite interesting to see you come up with something that I could incorporate for this PbP.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 18, 2007)

Okay, thanks.  

Also, another question that came to mind: Do dwarves in your setting all use names like the "Orebiter" noble family of Marrund, or do they usually follow the PHB's sample dwarven clan names?

Fer now the PC I'm working on is a dwarven Pillar of Drendd, Gerak Kurghan, but I dunno if I should go with a clan name more akin to Orebiter in style?


.....Hrm.  Also, yet another question niggling at the back of my mind.  Proper colors/styling of Drenddite vestments?

Oh, and one last thing I can think of for now....  In your pantheon descriptions, you mention allowed weapons for each deity's clergy.  Are these just restrictions on what their clergy may wield, or are they extra proficiencies as well?

(yeah, it woulda been nice if I'd have thought of all these little things to ask before the weekend)


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm a traditionalist in many senses of the use of that term; I like names like Orebiter, etc.  You may certainly deviate from my preference, however.  Name your character as you please.

Likewise, you should style your PC's garments as you please.  About all I can do is supply my personal vision of what being a Pillar is all about and hope that you find some glimmer in there that's helpful to you during character creation.  Drendd is conservative.  He is quiet.  He is sedate, still water that runs deep.  He is slow to anger.  He likes strong, well fortified places.  Symmetry is pleasing to his eye.  He loves stone, the underground, and the mountains.  He cherishes faithfulness, goodness, patience, and duty fulfilled out of love.  

Regarding weapons, any weapon that makes my "Weapons Allowed" list should be considered a weapon with which clerics of said deity are *proficient*.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 19, 2007)

I'll post Gerak Steelriven in the rogues' gallery thread for your review.  I still have to type up his appearance and personality descriptions, but I have a basic background in place.  I'm not sure where exactly the party is right now anyway (from a brief look at the IC thread, it seems they're in a kuo-toa temple or somesuch?  Somewhere?)  

I'll fill in Gerak's appearance and personality bits later today or some other day this week.  Figuring out stats alone takes forever.  

The proficiencies/restrictions question was basically to determine if Gerak would be a fighter/cleric or just cleric; I stuck with the latter since you said they are proficiencies.  My initial idea was a fighter/cleric, but I ended up just going cleric and taking Tower Shield Proficiency as a feat.

Edit: Oh, also, rolling Gerak's HP on Invisible Castle.
Gerak's HP. The +17 is from 1st-level cleric and 3 levels of Constitution bonus to HP. (2d8+17=26)


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 19, 2007)

That all sounds just dandy.  You will begin play tomorrow morning.  I will introduce your PC.

The party is currently in a temple situated underground...directly beneath the city.  They got there after finding their way through the city into the Citadel Teglund grounds and from there discovered a crack in a rock edifice on the forest grounds near the Citadel.  They crept in through the crack and since then have been busy delving beneath the city.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2007)

And just for the record...we were just looking around. The kuo-toans attacked us!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 20, 2007)

Yes, they're territorial little buggers, aren't they?

Arkhandus, please commence RP in the IC.  I have introduced your character.

The Rod is chaotic, after all...


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 20, 2007)

Wierd....

But anyhoo, sorry I didn't add in Gerak's full appearance description and some personality bit yet.  I ended up wasting most of the day trying to get stuff done while getting around by foot and by bus due to my bike needing a new tire (stupid thorns), and thus being unusable for my transportation needs today.

I'll add something soon.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 20, 2007)

I was out of pocket for most of today as well.  

You'd provided enough of Gerak's equipment in your RG post for me to create the bare bones of a description with which to at least get your PC placed in the scene.  More description will, appropriately I feel, come from you as you begin to post for him.  Gerak's injection into the game so very abruptly does have a meta-ish quality to it, I readily admit.  Then again, PbP is a slow medium.  If we'd waited for a stopping point, we might have had you on hold until the autumn with nary a post.  And, as I said just above, the Rod is a thing of Chaos, capable of many wondrous and maddening things.      Works for me!


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 20, 2007)

Are you sure it is the Rod of Seven Parts and not, in fact, seven Rods of Wonder that just happen to link together?   


Anyway, I updated my RG post to include Gerak's appearance description, and a fix to his Protection domain power (forgot earlier to make it +3 on the next save instead of +2, since I had previously expected to make him a Fighter 1/Cleric 2, not a straight Cleric 3 as I wound up doing).  I'll update it again later with his personality description, once I get that typed up.

I'll post a little in the IC thread now; also, for reference, Gerak's warhammer is carried over his right shoulder, rather than at his belt.  He's got enough junk hanging from the belt anyways.  Also, just to note: the sling wrapped about his left arm vambrace is just for use with the Magic Stone spell, thus why he carries a pocketful of miniscule pebbles but no real sling bullets.  Anything not described in his appearance description of the listings of his backpack, pouches, or scroll case is assumed to be carried in the pockets of his outfit.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 27, 2007)

Off to a good start, I see.  I'm just coming off a hugely busy weekend, for which I apologize.  I wasn't able to give the game the attention it properly deserved.  Sorry for that, but hopefully things will be smoother for the remainder of my week.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh, little question: Should I assume Gerak's got his 'typical adventuring' spells prepared, meaning he'd have been on the road or just entering a town when something transported him to the underground place?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 27, 2007)

Yes, please do start play with his full repetoire of clerical spells prepared.  I leave it entirely up to your discretion as to which ones of these you select for him.  The only advice I might offer is that you select according to your vision of what he was up to before being transported to the inside of what, for all intents and purposes, seems to be a decently large kuo-toan temple.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 27, 2007)

I haven't put the group on initiative quite yet.  Even so, I'll take one round's worth of declared actions from each of you as a precursor to what seems to be combat coming at you fast from the north.  You can declare for your PC in the IC thread.  Thanks!


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 27, 2007)

Edited my recent post to include Gerak's preparatory actions, in anticipation of trouble.

I'll assume Gerak was traveling when transported, approaching the town the group is currently beneath, so his 'typical adventuring' set of spells would be prepared.  He only prepares the other set of spells when he's in relatively safe areas and doesn't expect to run into much trouble; the road can be dangerous though, so he'd have his defenses prepared for any possible highwaymen that might waylay the lone dwarf on the road.

His typical spells are on the character sheet.  His Protection from Evil will last 3 minutes/30 rounds.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 28, 2007)

Sounds good, thank you.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm rapidly approaching burnout.  In order to stave off getting so ground out that I quit, I am going to treat myself to a long weekend free from posting and DM responsibilities.  I beg your pardon for the interruption to combat in the IC--definitely not my first choice in terms of when to take a break--but I'm at a decent stopping point in the other two games I'm running and this juncture seems ideal.  I will return on Wednesday.


----------



## pallandrome (Jul 12, 2007)

I'll be out of town until sunday evening, so if anything happens that needs a little Wyleck imput, I'll throw buff Yssal and throw him at the enemy (along with some flaming gobs of fire). I'll also help out with the healing after the fight, if anyone actually needs it.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jul 17, 2007)

Here's the long and short of it.  I have in-laws visiting for the whole month of July.  Since I also elected to take a challenging mathematics course this summer session, I seem to now be in over my head.  I will be largely absent for the next 25 days until my family leaves and my class finishes 'round about mid-August.  If you guys would be willing to hang tight for the next while until I can get back to some semblance of normalcy, that would be grand.  If not, then please let me know and we'll work out whatever needs to be worked out.

Thanks, and sorry.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 17, 2007)

Hanging tight!


----------



## Brain (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm fine with any schedule you like CB.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2007)

I'll be here.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks, you guys.  I appreciate your compassion.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 18, 2007)

Understood.

Enjoy the break!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 3, 2007)

Still hanging...just keeping the thread from falling into the nether.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2007)

When are you coming back, CB?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 6, 2007)

Sorry to interrupt, is this game recruiting? I ask because it says so on a side of the thread title. Thanks ^^


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Sorry to interrupt, is this game recruiting? I ask because it says so on a side of the thread title. Thanks ^^





We were about a month ago, but I believe the spot has been filled.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm not recruiting, sorry.  Rhun has the right of it; the vacant spot was filled a while back.  I apologize for not removing the "Recruiting" tag.  I know that's a pet peeve of mine when I see other DMs allow erroneous title information to linger beyond the expiration date.  Apologies, thanks for inquiring, and thanks, Rhun, for saying that we're full up.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 6, 2007)

NP, just wanted to know ^^


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 20, 2007)

Took my final exam on Friday; it was brutal.  I'm glad I had an A going in--I'll need that grade to buffer the damage of the final.  Now that the class is done with, I'll begin paying more attention to PbP.  Look for a continuation post of our combat in the IC here sometime in the next two hours or so.  

And thank you for being patient with me.  I like mathematics but set theory and mathematical induction were fairly difficult topics for me to master and I really needed (and was grateful for) the time away.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2007)

Welcome back, CB!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 20, 2007)

Guys, a head's up on my home situation.  Today is my husband's first day out of the Navy.  After ten years in the service, we are a civilian family for the first time ever.  Depending on whether suitable employment turns up here in Hawaii, we may be facing a move back to the mainland in September.  I may therefore be away from the game again.  That said, our chief desire is to remain gainfully employed and continue living here on Oahu.  Our children are happy at their school and we very much like our church.  To wit, we are doing all that we can to ensure we stay and do not move.  

Regarding WotC's announcement late last week that 4th edition will be published beginning May 2008...as it impacts this game, I currently do not plan to purchase the new edition nor do I envision myself implementing the new edition for this game.  I'm sure you can appreciate that money will more than likely be tight in my household for the foreseeable future.  On top of that, I find myself ill-inclined to switch editions; I seem to be becoming a grognard in that regard.  Best of wishes to WotC, though!  I certainly hope they prosper with their new initiative.  Regarding The Rod of Seven Parts, I intend to keep the game 3.5 edition and run it until either it finishes or until I run out of 3.5 players.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 20, 2007)

Is everyone straight on what spells you have remaining and how many HP you have?  If, due to the time away, you are not sure where your PC stands, please speak up right away.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 20, 2007)

> 5' step forward, continuing concentrating on spell. Oh, and just an FYI...please remember the swarm's special effects: Distraction, wounding, etc.



Saw this note, Rhun.  I definitely appreciate the reminder, particularly after a month away from DMing.  I'd already taken the time to look up swarms and thus had seen the distraction ability, as well as wounding and the swarm's other qualities.  Respectively, the guard and the cleric rolled a natural 11 and a 20 on their saves.  The wounding, however, should come into play.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Saw this note, Rhun.  I definitely appreciate the reminder, particularly after a month away from DMing.  I'd already taken the time to look up swarms and thus had seen the distraction ability, as well as wounding and the swarm's other qualities.  Respectively, the guard and the cleric rolled a natural 11 and a 20 on their saves.  The wounding, however, should come into play.





No problem, CB. Also a note...I will do my best whenever I summon anything to post the stat block in the post where Rowan does the summoning.  I've been keeping track of current spells and such in each post as well.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 20, 2007)

Welcome back CB!  And glad to hear your hubby came back safely.  


Gerak's still at full HP so far, with Protection from Evil still active from casting before the fight, and his Spiritual Weapon spell is still active for a bit longer.


----------



## Brain (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm leaving on vacation (no internet) until Sept. 6th.  Please put Arden on autopilot until then.  Thanks!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know, and have a grand old time while you're away.  Ah, sweet disconnectivity!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 25, 2007)

XP has been tabulated and sent individually via e-mail.  Please let me know if you do not receive e-mail from me.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> XP has been tabulated and sent individually via e-mail.  Please let me know if you do not receive e-mail from me.





Shiny! Thanks, CB!


----------



## Brain (Sep 6, 2007)

back! (and waiting to see what the KTs do)


----------



## Rhun (Sep 6, 2007)

Brain said:
			
		

> back! (and waiting to see what the KTs do)




Fall asleep, I hope.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 6, 2007)

Glad you're back, Brain.  

My husband starts a new job today (yay!) and since I was needed at home to be with our kids while he's at work, I came home last night from helping out my good friend who wrenched her back this past weekend.  I'll probably be popping in on her once or twice a week when I can to offer help with chores and/or errands, but am otherwise home and can resume posting.  I'll do my level best to get something up today, though it may be late for those of you who are stateside.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 7, 2007)

I posted for pallandrome/Wyleck just now so that I could bump our IC and avoid having it fall off the third page tomorrow.  We still need posts for Gerak, Arden, and Phud.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey CB, I think they may be waiting to see what happens with Rowan's spell and the first pair of Kou-Toans before posting their actions...


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 7, 2007)

I can do that.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 7, 2007)

Actually, upon further examination, I really can't justify including the effects of Rowan's _sleep_ spell this round.  _Sleep_ has a casting time of 1 round.  Sorry.    

I checked on a counterspell against the variation of planar ally.  Would've worked but Rowan needed Improved Counterspell as a feat so that he could use a spell of the same school and not the exact spell being cast.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Actually, upon further examination, I really can't justify including the effects of Rowan's _sleep_ spell this round.  _Sleep_ has a casting time of 1 round.  Sorry.




Wow...you know, I never notced that before. Good catch.



			
				CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I checked on a counterspell against the variation of planar ally.  Would've worked but Rowan needed Improved Counterspell as a feat so that he could use a spell of the same school and not the exact spell being cast.




No problem, CB...just thought I'd throw the idea out there.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 12, 2007)

I see a post from Arkhandus for this round but not one for Rhun, pallandrome, Tailspinner, or Brain.  Rhun posted for last round but, not wanting the combat to stagnate, I NPCed Wyleck, Phud, and Arden last round.  What's up guys?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry CB, I've just been really busy lately. Will have a new post up for Rowan today.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 12, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I see a post from Arkhandus for this round but not one for Rhun, pallandrome, Tailspinner, or Brain.  Rhun posted for last round but, not wanting the combat to stagnate, I NPCed Wyleck, Phud, and Arden last round.  What's up guys?




Done.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks.  I'll tag a note on the title, calling for pallandrome.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 14, 2007)

No pallandrome yet.  I'll send an e-mail to him here in a bit.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 14, 2007)

What is the difference in elevation between our current level and the stage that the kua-toans are on? Also, how deep does the water appear on the floor at the base level?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 14, 2007)

The balcony on which the group stands has the same elevation as the platform on which the kuo-toas stand.  The floor of the chamber (which is covered in water) is 30 feet below the balcony and platform.  The water is murky and therefore of indeterminate depth to everyone except Rowan, who snuck out onto the upper balcony and saw four kuo-toans standing in the water on the chamber floor.  Rowan'll know that the water is knee-deep on a medium-sized creature.  There is a second smaller balcony 30 feet above you guys.  This is the balcony on which Rowan stood when he looked down into the chamber the first time.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 14, 2007)

You had mentioned the possibility of Phud doing a triple move...

If possible I like Phud to have moved all the way around to the end of the platform and leap across to the platform. Moving from the position that you show (J-21) that would be:

I-21, H-21, G-20, Jump, G-19, G-18, Land, G-17.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 17, 2007)

I haven't heard from pallandrome, but I did see a post from him on EN World in the General Discussion area late last week.  I therefore know he's been around.  Since he hasn't responded to my e-mail nor has he checked in here in the OOC, nor has he posted in the IC in quite some time, I have bumped his character off the active list of players.  

That leaves us with four active players: a rogue, a cleric, a conjurer, and a sorcerer/barbarian.  It seems to me that we have the basics covered with those four, but I certainly am willing to open the game up for recruitment if you all would like a 5th or even a 6th party member.  Please state your desire and I'll consider how best to proceed.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 17, 2007)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> You had mentioned the possibility of Phud doing a triple move...
> 
> If possible I like Phud to have moved all the way around to the end of the platform and leap across to the platform. Moving from the position that you show (J-21) that would be:
> 
> I-21, H-21, G-20, Jump, G-19, G-18, Land, G-17.



The DC for that is going to be 20.  It's only a 10-foot wide jump but because (and I'm looking at the PHB rule on Jump here when I state this, pg 77) Phud doesn't have at least 20 feet in a straight line to get a running start, the normal DC of 10 gets doubled to DC 20.  Phud's got +5 to strength and his base movement rate of 40 would lend him another +4 to the attempt.  You're looking at Jump +9 against a DC of 20.  Failure would indicate that Phud falls for 3d6 damage.  Do you still want me to have him try the jump?  There's the other tidbit to consider--without trained ranks in Jump, characters who try to jump are assumed to land prone unless they beat the DC by 5 or more.  

Personally, I say you go for it.  It'll be exciting.  Up to you, though.  And if you think I have any of the above wrong, please don't hesitate to let me know.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 17, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> The DC for that is going to be 20.  It's only a 10-foot wide jump but because (and I'm looking at the PHB rule on Jump here when I state this, pg 77) Phud doesn't have at least 20 feet in a straight line to get a running start, the normal DC of 10 gets doubled to DC 20.  Phud's got +5 to strength and his base movement rate of 40 would lend him another +4 to the attempt.  You're looking at Jump +9 against a DC of 20.  Failure would indicate that Phud falls for 3d6 damage.  Do you still want me to have him try the jump?  There's the other tidbit to consider--without trained ranks in Jump, characters who try to jump are assumed to land prone unless they beat the DC by 5 or more.
> 
> Personally, I say you go for it.  It'll be exciting.  Up to you, though.  And if you think I have any of the above wrong, please don't hesitate to let me know.




The numbers look good to me. I had calculated the same before posting before. I agree that it is a risky move. But Phud has a fairly low intelligence so he probably wouldn't consider the consequences of his action nor would he be frightened by the chance of falling because he is fairly fearless and the thought really hadn't occured to him anyway. The one thing you left out is that if Phud fails by less then 5 that he gets a DC 15 Reflex save to grab the far edge.

I think he will go for it. But I would like to add that he rages (probably at the beginning of his turn perhaps in response to getting singed). Thus his jump check would be at +11.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 17, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I haven't heard from pallandrome, but I did see a post from him on EN World in the General Discussion area late last week.  I therefore know he's been around.  Since he hasn't responded to my e-mail nor has he checked in here in the OOC, nor has he posted in the IC in quite some time, I have bumped his character off the active list of players.
> 
> That leaves us with four active players: a rogue, a cleric, a conjurer, and a sorcerer/barbarian.  It seems to me that we have the basics covered with those four, but I certainly am willing to open the game up for recruitment if you all would like a 5th or even a 6th party member.  Please state your desire and I'll consider how best to proceed.




It doesn't matter to me. I think the group we have right now seems to be working well and I am having a blast with Phud.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 17, 2007)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> The one thing you left out is that if Phud fails by less then 5 that he gets a DC 15 Reflex save to grab the far edge.
> 
> I think he will go for it. But I would like to add that he rages (probably at the beginning of his turn perhaps in response to getting singed). Thus his jump check would be at +11.



Noted, thank you.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 17, 2007)

Gah, we jumped to a new page.  Lest some of you miss the conversation going on on the previous page, I have moved pallandrome's character, Wyleck, to the inactive list.  I'm looking to have the rest of you weigh in on whether you want to open the game for recruiting.  Before deciding what avenue to pursue, I'd like to hear from Rhun, Brain, and Arkhandus.  I can leave the game as is with the four of you or recruit for a 5th or even a 6th player.  Tailspinner has expressed the opinion that things are going smoothly with the four of you.  

Also, I'm waiting for Brain to post for Arden for the round before I forward combat.  I'll check the IC again later tonight for a post from him.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 17, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Gah, we jumped to a new page.  Lest some of you miss the conversation going on on the previous page, I have moved pallandrome's character, Wyleck, to the inactive list.  I'm looking to have the rest of you weigh in on whether you want to open the game for recruiting.  Before deciding what avenue to pursue, I'd like to hear from Rhun, Brain, and Arkhandus.  I can leave the game as is with the four of you or recruit for a 5th or even a 6th player.  Tailspinner has expressed the opinion that things are going smoothly with the four of you.





I wouldn't mind having a 5th in the group, but only because Rowan is useless once he is out of magic, and he seems to be burning through spells pretty quick. And another meat shield would be nice to hide behind at such times.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 17, 2007)

Heheh.  Well, I'm fine either way.  I'm the new guy anyhow.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 17, 2007)

You're a full member of the group, Arkhandus; you get just as much of a say as everyone else.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 19, 2007)

Where's Brain got off to?  Anyone know?

Congrats on your anti-gravity feat of wonder, Tailspinner.  I rolled a natural 18 on Phud's jump attempt.  He beat the DC of 20 by more than 5, enabling him to not only make the leap but to land on his feet on the platform.  I await your next action for the new round in the IC.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 19, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Where's Brain got off to?  Anyone know?
> 
> Congrats on your anti-gravity feat of wonder, Tailspinner.  I rolled a natural 18 on Phud's jump attempt.  He beat the DC of 20 by more than 5, enabling him to not only make the leap but to land on his feet on the platform.  I await your next action for the new round in the IC.




Kewl! He'll probably spend a point or two on jump next level so such things are easier for him in the future.

Brain hasn't been on since the 16th. Perhaps you can move the action along.


----------



## Brain (Sep 19, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Where's Brain got off to?  Anyone know?




Sorry about that.  I went on a work trip and forgot to let you guys know that I wasn't going to be around.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 25, 2007)

One of my children has a fever and flu-like symptoms.  I had her at home today, caring for her, and will likely have her out of kindergarten tomorrow as well.  Apologies, but until she is well enough to return to school, I will be otherwise occupied and won't be posting.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 27, 2007)

I sent out a batch of emails just now.  Please do check in on your respective email accounts when you've a spare moment.  Thanks.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 27, 2007)

Unfortunate news, and the game will be missed.  

Still, I understand the general reasons, and I'm OK with that.  Well wishes to ya, CB!


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Unfortunate news, and the game will be missed.
> 
> Still, I understand the general reasons, and I'm OK with that.  Well wishes to ya, CB!




Absolutely. I really enjoyed this game, and my PC. Rowan may be one of my favorite characters I've made in a while. ANyway, you are a great DM CB, and if you ever come back to DMing PBP, let me know.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for being good sports, guys.  It's been a treat gaming with you.


----------

